# Your birthday in history



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey furfaegts, what is your birthday the anniversary of?

I was googling my own birthday and learning things, so lets have this thread so we can ALL learn things and have some fun by doing some quick research.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 20, 2012)

*September 7*: *Independence Day* in Brazil (1822)



1571 â€“ Thomas Howard, 4th Duke of Norfolk, was arrested for his involvement in *a plot to overthrow* Queen Elizabeth I and replace her with Mary, Queen of Scots.
1652 â€“ Chinese peasants on Formosa (Taiwan) *began a rebellion* against Dutch rule before being suppressed four days later.
1776 â€“ American Revolutionary War: Sergeant Ezra Lee made the first documented attack using a submersible when he piloted the _*Turtle*_ _(replica pictured)_ to attempt to attach explosive charges on the hull of HMS _Eagle_ in New York Harbor.
1812 â€“ Napoleonic Wars: The French _Grande ArmÃ©e_ forced the Russians to withdraw at the *Battle of Borodino*.
1936 â€“ The last *thylacine* died in captivity in Hobart Zoo in Australia.
1986 â€“ *Desmond Tutu* became the first black person to lead the Church of the Province of Southern Africa.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 20, 2012)

September 20




480 BC â€“ Greeks defeat Persians in the Battle of Salamis
1187 â€“ Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem.
1260 â€“ the Great Prussian Uprising among the old Prussians begins against the Teutonic Knights.
1378 â€“ Cardinal Robert of Geneva, called by some the Butcher of Cesena, is elected as Avignon Pope Clement VII, beginning the Papal schism.
Buddha atKÅtoku-in in Kamakura, Kanagawa, Japan; since then the Buddha has sat in the open air.
1519 â€“ Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from SanlÃºcar de Barrameda with about 270 men on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.
1697 â€“ The Treaty of Rijswijk is signed by France, England, Spain, the Holy Roman Empire and the Dutch Republic ending the Nine Years' War (1688â€“97).
1848 â€“ The American Association for the Advancement of Science is created.
1857 â€“ The Indian Rebellion of 1857 ends with the recapture of Delhi by troops loyal to the East India Company.
1863 â€“ American Civil War: The Battle of Chickamauga ends.
1870 â€“ _Bersaglieri_ corps enter Rome through the _Porta Pia_ and complete the unification of Italy.
1871 â€“ Bishop John Coleridge Patteson is martyred on the island of Nukapu, a Polynesian outlier island now in the Temotu Province of the Solomon Islands. He is the first bishop of Melanesia.
1881 â€“ Chester A. Arthur is inaugurated as the 21st President of the United States following the assassination of James Garfield.
1893 â€“ Charles Duryea and his brother road-test the first American-made gasoline-powered automobile.
1909 â€“ The Parliament of the United Kingdom passes the South Africa Act 1909, creating the Union of South Africa from the British Colonies of the Cape of Good Hope, Natal,Orange River Colony, and the Transvaal Colony.
1942 â€“ Holocaust in Letychiv, Ukraine. In the course of two days the German SS murders at least 3,000 Jews.
1962 â€“ James Meredith, an African-American, is temporarily barred from entering the University of Mississippi.
1971 â€“ Having weakened after making landfall in Nicaragua the previous day, Hurricane Irene regains enough strength to be renamed Hurricane Olivia, making it the first known hurricane to cross from the Atlantic Ocean into the Pacific.
1973 â€“ Billie Jean King beats Bobby Riggs in The Battle of the Sexes tennis match at the Houston Astrodome in Houston, Texas.
1990 â€“ South Ossetia declares its independence from Georgia.
2000 â€“ The British MI6 Secret Intelligence Service building is attacked by unapprehended forces using a Russian-built RPG-22 anti-tank missile.
2001 â€“ In an address to a joint session of Congress and the American people, U.S. President George W. Bush declares a "war on terror".
2002 â€“ The Kolka-Karmadon rock/ice slide.
2011 â€“ The United States ends its "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, allowing gay men and women to serve openly for the first time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2012)

Copypaste stuff from wikipedia February 6th


1649 â€“ The claimant King Charles II of England and Scotland is declared King of Great Britain, by the Parliament of Scotland. This move was not followed by the Parliament of England nor the Parliament of Ireland.
1685 â€“ James II of England and VII of Scotland becomes King upon the death of his brother Charles II.
1778 â€“ American Revolutionary War: In Paris the Treaty of Alliance and the Treaty of Amity and Commerce are signed by the United States and France signaling official recognition of the new republic.
1788 â€“ Massachusetts becomes the sixth state to ratify the United States Constitution.
1806 â€“ Battle of San Domingo: British naval victory against the French in the Caribbean.
1815 â€“ New Jersey grants the first American railroad charter to John Stevens.
1819 â€“ Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles founds Singapore.
1820 â€“ The first 86 African American immigrants sponsored by the American Colonization Society started a settlement in present-day Liberia.
1833 â€“ Otto becomes the first modern King of Greece.
1840 â€“ Signing of the Treaty of Waitangi, establishing New Zealand as a British colony.
1843 â€“ The first minstrel show in the United States, The Virginia Minstrels, opens (Bowery Amphitheatre in New York City).
1851 â€“ The largest Australian bushfires in a populous region in recorded history take place in the state of Victoria.
1862 â€“ American Civil War: The U.S. Navy gives the Union its first victory of the war, capturing Fort Henry, Tennessee in the Battle of Fort Henry.
1899 â€“ Spanish-American War: The Treaty of Paris, a peace treaty between the United States and Spain, is ratified by the United States Senate.
1900 â€“ The international arbitration court at The Hague is created when the Senate of the Netherlands ratifies an 1899 peace conference decree.
1914 â€“ The BondetÃ¥get, a peasant uprising in support of the monarchy, takes place in Sweden
1918 â€“ British women over the age of 30 get the right to vote.
1922 â€“ The Washington Naval Treaty is signed in Washington, D.C., limiting the naval armaments of United States, Britain, Japan, France, and Italy.
1933 â€“ The 20th Amendment to the United States Constitution, establishing the beginning and ending of the terms of the elected federal offices, goes into effect.
1934 â€“ Far right leagues rally in front of the Palais Bourbon in an attempted coup against the French Third Republic, creating a political crisis in France.
1942 â€“ World War II: The United Kingdom declares war on Thailand.
1951 â€“ _The Broker_, a Pennsylvania Railroad passenger train derails near Woodbridge Township, New Jersey. The accident kills 85 people and injures over 500 more. The wreck is one of the worst rail disasters in American history.
1952 â€“ Elizabeth II becomes the first queen regnant of the United Kingdom and the Commonwealth Realms since Queen Victoria upon the death of her father, George VI. At the exact moment of succession, she was in a treehouse at the Treetops Hotel in Kenya.
1958 â€“ Eight Manchester United F.C. players and 15 other passengers killed in the Munich air disaster.
1959 â€“ Jack Kilby of Texas Instruments files the first patent for an integrated circuit.
1959 â€“ At Cape Canaveral, Florida, the first successful test firing of a Titan intercontinental ballistic missile is accomplished.
1976 â€“ In testimony before a United States Senate subcommittee, Lockheed Corporation president Carl Kotchian admits that the company had paid out approximately $3 million in bribes to the office of Japanese Prime Minister Kakuei Tanaka.
1978 â€“ The Blizzard of 1978, one of the worst Nor'easters in New England history, hit the region, with sustained winds of 65 mph and snowfall of 4" an hour.
1981 â€“ The National Resistance Army of Uganda launches an attack on a Ugandan Army installation in the central Mubende District to begin the Ugandan Bush War.
1987 â€“ Justice Mary Gaudron is appointed to the High Court of Australia, the first woman to be appointed.
1989 â€“ The Round Table Talks start in Poland, thus marking the beginning of overthrow of communism in Eastern Europe.
1996 â€“ Willamette Valley Flood of 1996: Floods in the Willamette Valley of Oregon, United States, causes over US$500 million in property damage throughout the Pacific Northwest.
1996 â€“ Birgenair flight 301 crashed off the coast of the Dominican Republic, all 189 people inside the airplane are killed. This is the worst accident/incident involving a Boeing 757.
1998 â€“ Washington National Airport is renamed Ronald Reagan National Airport.
2000 â€“ Second Chechen War: Russia captures Grozny, Chechnya, forcing the separatist Chechen Republic of Ichkeria government into exile.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 20, 2012)

I share my birthday with Bob Dole. Nothing in history could ever beat that.

But here are some dates from history.



1099 â€“ First Crusade: Godfrey of Bouillon is elected the first Defender of the Holy Sepulchre of The Kingdom of Jerusalem.
1298 â€“ Wars of Scottish Independence: Battle of Falkirk â€“ King Edward I of England and his longbowmen defeat William Wallace and his Scottish schiltrons outside the town of Falkirk.
1706 â€“ The Acts of Union 1707 are agreed upon by commissioners from the Kingdom of England and the Kingdom of Scotland, which, when passed by each countries' Parliaments, lead to the creation of the Kingdom of Great Britain.
1793 â€“ Alexander Mackenzie reaches the Pacific Ocean becoming the first recorded human to complete a transcontinental crossing of Canada.
1805 â€“ Napoleonic Wars: War of the Third Coalition â€“ Battle of Cape Finisterre â€“ an inconclusive naval action is fought between a combined French and Spanish fleet under Admiral Pierre-Charles Villeneuve of Spain and a British fleet under AdmiralRobert Calder.
1812 â€“ Napoleonic Wars: Peninsular War â€“ Battle of Salamanca â€“ British forces led by Arthur Wellesley (later the Duke of Wellington) defeat French troops near Salamanca, Spain.
1864 â€“ American Civil War: Battle of Atlanta â€“ outside Atlanta, Georgia, Confederate General John Bell Hood leads an unsuccessful attack on Union troops under General William T. Sherman on Bald Hill.
1894 â€“ The first ever motor race is held in France between the cities of Paris and Rouen. The fastest finisher was the Comte Jules-Albert de Dion, but The 'official' victory was awarded to Albert LemaÃ®tre driving his 3 hp petrol engined Peugeot.
1916 â€“ In San Francisco, California, a bomb explodes on Market Street during a Preparedness Day parade killing 10 and injuring 40.
1933 â€“ Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the world traveling 15,596 miles (25,099 km) in 7 days, 18 hours and 45 minutes.
1934 â€“ Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.
1942 â€“ The United States government begins compulsory civilian gasoline rationing due to the wartime demands.
1942 â€“ Holocaust: the systematic deportation of Jews from the Warsaw Ghetto begins.
1943 â€“ World War II: Allied forces capture the Italian city of Palermo.
1944 â€“ The Polish Committee of National Liberation publishes its manifesto, starting the period of Communist rule in Poland
1946 â€“ King David Hotel bombing: a Zionist underground organisation, the Irgun, bombs the King David Hotel in Jerusalem, site of the civil administration and military headquarters for Mandate Palestine, resulting in 91 deaths.
1951 â€“ Dezik (Ð”ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ðº) and Tsygan (Ð¦Ñ‹Ð³Ð°Ð½, "Gypsy") are the first dogs to make a sub-orbital flight.
1962 â€“ Mariner program: _Mariner 1_ spacecraft flies erratically several minutes after launch and has to be destroyed.
1976 â€“ Japan completes its last reparation to the Philippines for war crimes committed during the imperial Japan's conquest of the country in the Second World War
1977 â€“ Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping is restored to power.
1983 â€“ Martial law in Poland is officially revoked.
1991 â€“ Jeffrey Dahmer is arrested in Milwaukee after police discover human remains in his apartment.
1992 â€“ Near MedellÃ­n, Colombian drug lord Pablo Escobar escapes from his luxury prison fearing extradition to the United States.
2003 â€“ Members of 101st Airborne of the United States, aided by Special Forces, attack a compound in Iraq, killing Saddam Hussein's sons Uday and Qusay, along with Mustapha Hussein, Qusay's 14-year old son, and a bodyguard.
2005 â€“ Jean Charles de Menezes is killed by police as the hunt begins for the London Bombers responsible for the 7 July 2005 London bombings and the 21 July 2005 London bombings.
2011 â€“ Norway is the victim of twin terror attacks, the first being a bomb blast which targeted government buildings in central Oslo, the second being a massacre at a youth camp on the island of UtÃ¸ya.


Holy shit, a lot of scary shit happened on July 22nd.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2012)

January 16th
27 BC â€“ Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus is granted the title Augustus by the Roman Senate, marking the beginning of the Roman Empire.
378 â€“ General Fire is Born conquers Tikal, enlarging the domain of King Spearthrower Owl of TeotihuacÃ¡n.
550 â€“ Gothic War (535â€“554): The Ostrogoths, under King Totila, conquer Rome after a long siege, by bribing the Isaurian garrison.
929 â€“ Emir Abd-ar-Rahman III established the Caliphate of CÃ³rdoba.
1120 â€“ The Council of Nablus is held, establishing the earliest surviving written laws of the Crusader Kingdom of Jerusalem.
1362 â€“ A storm tide in the North Sea destroys the German city of Rungholt on the island of Strand.
1412 â€“ The Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy.
1492 â€“ The first grammar of the Spanish language is presented to Queen Isabella I.
1547 â€“ Ivan IV of Russia aka Ivan the Terrible becomes Czar of Russia.
1556 â€“ Philip II becomes King of Spain.
1572 â€“ Thomas Howard, 4th Duke of Norfolk is tried for treason for his part in the Ridolfi plot to restore Catholicism in England.
1581 â€“ The English Parliament outlaws Roman Catholicism.
1605 â€“ The first edition of _El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha_ (Book One of _Don Quixote_) by Miguel de Cervantes is published in Madrid, Spain.
1707 â€“ The Scottish Parliament ratifies the Act of Union, paving the way for the creation of Great Britain.
1761 â€“ The British capture Pondicherry, India from the French.
1780 â€“ American Revolution: Battle of Cape St. Vincent.
1786 â€“ Virginia enacted the Statute for Religious Freedom authored by Thomas Jefferson.
1809 â€“ Peninsular War: The British defeat the French at the Battle of La CoruÃ±a.
1847 â€“ John C. FrÃ©mont is appointed Governor of the new California Territory.
1878 â€“ Russo-Turkish War (1877â€“1878) â€“ Battle of Philippopolis: Captain Aleksandr Burago with a squadron of Russian Imperial army dragoons liberates Plovdiv from Ottoman rule.
1883 â€“ The Pendleton Civil Service Reform Act, establishing the United States Civil Service, is passed.
1896 â€“ Defeat of Cymru Fydd at South Wales Liberal Federation AGM, Newport, Monmouthshire.
1900 â€“ The United States Senate accepts the Anglo-German treaty of 1899 in which the United Kingdom renounces its claims to the Samoan islands.
1909 â€“ Ernest Shackleton's expedition finds the magnetic South Pole.
1919 â€“ Temperance movement: The United States ratifies the Eighteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution, authorizing Prohibition in the United States one year after ratification.
1920 â€“ The League of Nations holds its first council meeting in Paris, France.
1924 â€“ Eleftherios Venizelos becomes Prime Minister of Greece for the fourth time.
1939 â€“ The Irish Republican Army (IRA) begins a bombing and sabotage campaign in England.
1942 â€“ Crash of TWA Flight 3, killing all 22 aboard, including film star Carole Lombard.
1945 â€“ Adolf Hitler moves into his underground bunker, the so-called FÃ¼hrerbunker.
1956 â€“ President Gamal Abdel Nasser of Egypt vows to reconquer Palestine.
1969 â€“ Czech student Jan Palach commits suicide by self-immolation in Prague, Czechoslovakia, in protest against the Soviets' crushing of the Prague Spring the year before.
1969 â€“ Soviet spacecraft _Soyuz 4_ and _Soyuz 5_ perform the first-ever docking of manned spacecraft in orbit, the first-ever transfer of crew from one space vehicle to another, and the only time such a transfer was accomplished with a space walk.
1970 â€“ Buckminster Fuller receives the Gold Medal award from the American Institute of Architects.
1973 â€“ Anna Christian Waters disappears from her backyard. She is never found.
1979 â€“ The Shah of Iran flees Iran with his family and relocates to Egypt.
1986 â€“ First meeting of the Internet Engineering Task Force.
1991 â€“ The Coalition Forces go to war with Iraq, beginning the Gulf War (U.S. Time).
1992 â€“ El Salvador officials and rebel leaders sign the Chapultepec Peace Accords in Mexico City, Mexico ending the 12-year Salvadoran Civil War that claimed at least 75,000.
2001 â€“ Congolese President Laurent-DÃ©sirÃ© Kabila is assassinated by one of his own bodyguards.
2001 â€“ US President Bill Clinton awards former President Theodore Roosevelt a posthumous Medal of Honor for his service in the Spanishâ€“American War.
2002 â€“ The UN Security Council unanimously establishes an arms embargo and the freezing of assets of Osama bin Laden, al-Qaeda, and the remaining members of the Taliban.
2003 â€“ The Space Shuttle _Columbia_ takes off for mission STS-107 which would be its final one. Columbia disintegrated 16 days later on re-entry.
2006 â€“ Ellen Johnson Sirleaf is sworn in as Liberia's new president. She becomes Africa's first female elected head of state.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2012)

To much homework, but I was born in 1983 if you care to look.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 20, 2012)

1533 â€“ Conquistadors from Spain under the leadership of Francisco Pizarro arrive in Cajamarca, Inca Empire
1770 â€“ James Bruce discovers what he believes to be the source of the Nile
1916 â€“ World War I: The Battle of the Somme ends.
1918 â€“ Czechoslovakia becomes a republic.
1922 â€“ The BBC begins radio service in the United Kingdom.
1941 â€“ World War II: In Slonim, German forces engaged in Operation Barbarossa murdered 9000 Jews in a single day.
1952 â€“ The first regular UK Singles Chart published by the New Musical Express.
1965 â€“ Vietnam War: The Battle of Ia Drang begins â€“ the first major engagement between regular American and North Vietnamese forces.
1969 â€“ Apollo program: NASA launches Apollo 12, the second crewed mission to the surface of the Moon.
1970 â€“ Soviet Union enters ICAO, making Russian the fourth official language of organization.
1975 â€“ Spain abandons Western Sahara.
1990 â€“ After German reunification, the Federal Republic of Germany and Poland sign a treaty confirming the Oderâ€“Neisse line as the border between Germany and Poland.
2012 â€“ Israel launches a major military operation in the Gaza Strip, as hostilities with Hamas escalate.


Boooooooore


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 20, 2012)

November 19



461 â€“ Libius Severus is declared emperor of the Western Roman Empire. The real power is in the hands of the _magister militum_ Ricimer.
1095 â€“ The Council of Clermont, called by Pope Urban II to discuss sending the First Crusade to the Holy Land, begins.
1493 â€“ Christopher Columbus goes ashore on an island he first saw the day before. He names it San Juan Bautista (later renamed Puerto Rico).
1794 â€“ The United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain sign Jay's Treaty, which attempts to resolve some of the lingering problems left over from the American Revolutionary War.
1816 â€“ Warsaw University is established.
1847 â€“ The second Canadian railway line, the Montreal and Lachine Railway, is opened.
1863 â€“ American Civil War: U.S. President Abraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address at the dedication of the military cemetery ceremony at Gettysburg, Pennsylvania.
1881 â€“ A meteorite lands near the village of Grossliebenthal, southwest of Odessa, Ukraine.
1885 â€“ Serbo-Bulgarian War: Bulgarian victory in the Battle of Slivnitsa solidifies the unification between the Kingdom of Bulgaria and Eastern Rumelia.
1911 â€“ The Doom Bar in Cornwall claimed two ships, _Island Maid_ and _Angele_, the latter killing the entire crew except the captain.
1912 â€“ First Balkan War: The Serbian Army captures Bitola, ending the five-century-long Ottoman rule of Macedonia.
1916 â€“ Samuel Goldwyn and Edgar Selwyn establish Goldwyn Pictures.
1941 â€“ World War II: Battle between HMAS _Sydney_ and HSK _Kormoran_. The two ships sink each other off the coast of Western Australia, with the loss of 645 Australians and about 77 German seamen.
1942 â€“ World War II: Battle of Stalingrad â€“ Soviet Union forces under General Georgy Zhukov launch the Operation Uranus counterattacks at Stalingrad, turning the tide of the battle in the USSR's favor.
1942 â€“ Mutesa II is crowned the 35th and last Kabaka (king) of Buganda.
1943 â€“ Holocaust: Nazis liquidate Janowska concentration camp in Lemberg (Lviv), western Ukraine, murdering at least 6,000 Jews after a failed uprising and mass escape attempt.
1944 â€“ World War II: U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt announces the 6th War Loan Drive, aimed at selling US$14 billion in war bonds to help pay for the war effort.
1944 â€“ World War II: Thirty members of the Luxembourgish resistance defend the town of Vianden against a larger Waffen-SS attack in the Battle of Vianden.
1946 â€“ Afghanistan, Iceland and Sweden join the United Nations.
1950 â€“ US General Dwight D. Eisenhower becomes Supreme Commander of NATO-Europe
1952 â€“ Greek Field Marshal Alexander Papagos becomes the 152nd Prime Minister of Greece.
1954 â€“ TÃ©lÃ© Monte Carlo, Europe's oldest private television channel, is launched by Prince Rainier III.
1955 â€“ National Review publishes its first issue.
1959 â€“ The Ford Motor Company announces the discontinuation of the unpopular Edsel.
1967 â€“ The establishment of TVB, the first wireless commercial television station in Hong Kong.
1969 â€“ Apollo program: Apollo 12 astronauts Pete Conrad and Alan Bean land at _Oceanus Procellarum_ (the "Ocean of Storms") and become the third and fourth humans to walk on the Moon.
1969 â€“ Association football player PelÃ© scores his 1,000th goal.
1977 â€“ TAP Portugal Flight 425 crashes in the Madeira Islands, killing 130.
1979 â€“ Iran hostage crisis: Iranian leader Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini orders the release of 13 female and black American hostages being held at the US Embassy in Tehran.
1984 â€“ San Juanico Disaster: A series of explosions at the PEMEX petroleum storage facility at San Juan Ixhuatepec in Mexico City starts a major fire and kills about 500 people.
1985 â€“ Cold War: In Geneva, U.S. President Ronald Reagan and Soviet Union leader Mikhail Gorbachev meet for the first time.
1985 â€“ Pennzoil wins a US$10.53 billion judgment against Texaco, in the largest civil verdict in the history of the United States, stemming from Texaco executing a contract to buy Getty Oil after Pennzoil had entered into an unsigned, yet still binding, buyout contract with Getty.
1985 â€“ Police in Baling, Malaysia, lay siege to houses occupied by an Islamic sect of about 400 people led by Ibrahim Mahmud.
1988 â€“ Serbian communist representative and future Serbian and Yugoslav president Slobodan Milosevic publicly declares that Serbia is under attack from Albanian separatists in Kosovo as well as internal treachery within Yugoslavia and a foreign conspiracy to destroy Serbia and Yugoslavia.
1990 â€“ Pop group Milli Vanilli are stripped of their Grammy Award because the duo did not sing at all on the _Girl You Know It's True_ album. Session musicians had provided all the vocals.
1994 â€“ In the United Kingdom, the first National Lottery draw is held. A Â£1 ticket gave a one-in-14-million chance of correctly guessing the winning six out of 49 numbers.
1996 â€“ Lt. Gen. Maurice Baril of Canada arrives in Africa to lead a multi-national policing force in Zaire.
1998 â€“ Lewinsky scandal: The United States House of Representatives Judiciary Committee begins impeachment hearings against U.S. President Bill Clinton.
1998 â€“ Vincent van Gogh's _Portrait of the Artist Without Beard_ sells at auction for US$71.5 million.
1999 â€“ Shenzhou 1: The People's Republic of China launches its first Shenzhou spacecraft.
2002 â€“ The Greek oil tanker _Prestige_ splits in half and sinks off the coast of Galicia, releasing over 20 million US gallons (76,000 mÂ³) of oil in the largest environmental disaster in Spanish and Portuguese history.
2010 â€“ The first of four explosions takes place at the Pike River Mine in New Zealand; 29 people are killed in the nation's worst mining disaster since 1914.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

I share my birthday with Langston Hughes. Feb 1st.


----------



## badlands (Nov 20, 2012)

28 april

357 â€“ Emperor Constantius II enters Rome for the first time to celebrate his victory over Magnus Magnentius.

1253 â€“ Nichiren, a Japanese Buddhist monk, propounds _Nam Myoho Renge Kyo_ for the very first time and declares it to be the essence of Buddhism, in effect founding Nichiren Buddhism.

1789 â€“ Mutiny on the _Bounty_: Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 sailors are set adrift and the rebel crew returns to Tahiti briefly and then sets sail for Pitcairn Island.

1944 â€“ World War II: Nine German E-boats attacked US and UK units during Exercise Tiger, the rehearsal for the Normandy landings, killing 946.

1945 â€“ Benito Mussolini and his mistress Clara Petacci are executed by a firing squad consisting of members of the Italian resistance movement.

1988 â€“ Near Maui, Hawaii, flight attendant Clarabelle "C.B." Lansing is blown out of Aloha Airlines Flight 243, a Boeing 737, and falls to her death when part of the plane's fuselage rips open in mid-flight. (the day i was born)

2001 â€“ Millionaire Dennis Tito becomes the world's first space tourist.


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2012)

November 22. Just some of the more interesting ones:


1968 1st interracial TV kiss, Star Trek-Kirk and Uhura
        Beatles release "Beatles," (White Album) their only double album 
1969 Isolation of single gene announced by scientists at Harvard 
1982 Columbia returns to Kennedy Space Center via Kelly AFB, Texas. 
1989 U.S. 63rd manned space mission STS-33 (Discovery 9) launches into orbit.
        Conjunction of Venus, Mars, Uranus, Neptune, Saturn and Moon. Dun-dun-duuuuun!
2005 XBox 360 video game is released by Microsoft.
2011 Scientists  in New Britain discover the first orchid known to flower at night,  Bulbophyllum nocturnum, over the cost of Papua New Guinea.

And apparently, a lot of nuclear testing and decisions around nuclear weapons were made on 22th back in history. 

1955 U.S.S.R. performs nuclear test at Semipalitinsk, Eastern Kazakhstan U.S.S.R. 
1960 French National Meeting decide to build own nuclear weapons. 
1967 U.S.S.R. performs nuclear test at Semipalitinsk, Eastern Kazakhstan U.S.S.R. 
1968 U.S. performs nuclear test at Nevada Test Site. 
1981 U.S.S.R. performs nuclear test at Semipalitinsk, Eastern Kazakhstan U.S.S.R. 

Now I know why I love nukes so much! :V


----------



## Percy (Nov 20, 2012)

The Virginia Tech massacre happened on my 13th birthday. Unfortunate, yes. >_>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2012)

It's all your fault Percy


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2012)

Percy said:


> The Virginia Tech massacre happened on my 13th birthday. Unfortunate, yes. >_>



Would it make you feel better if said "And their souls flew to the afterlife, combining into one huge soul, coming back to life in the form of... you!", would it?
Well, ok. Than I won't say that. :V


----------



## Anubite (Nov 20, 2012)

Copy paste from wikipedia, also, Gibby, your born a year and two days after me.



986 â€“ A Byzantine army is destroyed in the pass of the Gate of Trajan by the Bulgarians under the Comitopuli Samuel and Aron. The Byzantine emperor Basil IInarrowly escaped.
1807 â€“ Robert Fulton's _North River Steamboat_ leaves New York, New York for Albany, New York on the Hudson River, inaugurating the first commercial steamboatservice in the world.
1862 â€“ American Indian Wars: The Dakota War of 1862 begins in Minnesota as Lakota warriors attack white settlements along the Minnesota River.
1862 â€“ American Civil War: Major General J.E.B. Stuart is assigned command of all the cavalry of the Confederate Army of Northern Virginia.
1863 â€“ American Civil War: In Charleston, South Carolina, Union batteries and ships bombard Confederate-held Fort Sumter.
1864 â€“ American Civil War: Battle of Gainesville â€“ Confederate forces defeat Union troops near Gainesville, Florida.
1883 â€“ The first public performance of the Dominican Republic's national anthem, _Himno Nacional_.
1907 â€“ Pike Place Market, a popular tourist destination and registered historic district in Seattle, Washington, opened.
1908 â€“ _Fantasmagorie_, the first animated cartoon, created by Ã‰mile Cohl, is shown in Paris, France.
1914 â€“ World War I: Battle of StallupÃ¶nen â€“ The German army of General Hermann von FranÃ§ois defeats the Russian force commanded by Paul von Rennenkampfnear modern-day Nesterov, Russia.
1915 â€“ Jewish American Leo Frank is lynched for the alleged murder of a 13-year-old girl in Marietta, Georgia, United States.
1915 â€“ A Category 4 hurricane hits Galveston, Texas with winds at 135 miles per hour (217 km/h).
1918 â€“ Bolshevik revolutionary leader Moisei Uritsky is assassinated.
1942 â€“ World War II: U.S. Marines raid the Japanese-held Pacific island of Makin (Butaritari).
1943 â€“ World War II: The U.S. Eighth Air Force suffers the loss of 60 bombers on the Schweinfurtâ€“Regensburg mission.
1943 â€“ World War II: The U.S. Seventh Army under General George S. Patton arrives in Messina, Italy, followed several hours later by the British 8th Army under Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery, thus completing the Allied conquest of Sicily.
1943 â€“ World War II: First QuÃ©bec Conference of Winston Churchill, Franklin D. Roosevelt, and William Lyon Mackenzie King begins.
1943 â€“ World War II: The Royal Air Force begins Operation Hydra, the first air raid of the Operation Crossbow strategic bombing campaign against Germany's V-weapon program.
1945 â€“ Sukarno and Mohammad Hatta proclaim the independence of Indonesia, igniting the Indonesian National Revolution against the Dutch Empire.
1947 â€“ The Radcliffe Line, the border between Dominion of India and Dominion of Pakistan is revealed.
1950 â€“ Hill 303 massacre: American POWs were massacred by the North Korean Army.
1953 â€“ Addiction: First meeting of Narcotics Anonymous in Southern California.
1958 â€“ _Pioneer 0_, America's first attempt at lunar orbit, is launched using the first Thor-Able rocket and fails. Notable as one of the first attempted launches beyond Earth orbit by any country.
1959 â€“ Quake Lake is formed by the magnitude 7.5 1959 Yellowstone earthquake near Hebgen Lake in Montana.
1959 â€“ _Kind of Blue_ by Miles Davis, the much acclaimed and highly influential best selling jazz recording of all time, is released.
1960 â€“ Decolonization: Gabon gains independence from France.
1962 â€“ East German border guards kill 18-year-old Peter Fechter as he attempts to cross the Berlin Wall into West Berlin becoming one of the first victims of the wall.
1969 â€“ Category 5 Hurricane Camille hits the Mississippi coast, killing 248 people and causing $1.5 billion in damage.
1970 â€“ Venera program: _Venera 7_ launched. It will later become the first spacecraft to successfully transmit data from the surface of another planet (Venus).
1977 â€“ The Soviet icebreaker _Arktika_ became the first surface ship to reach the North Pole.
1978 â€“ _Double Eagle II_ becomes first balloon to cross the Atlantic Ocean when it lands in Miserey, France near Paris, 137 hours after leaving Presque Isle, Maine.
1980 â€“ Azaria Chamberlain disappears, probably taken by a dingo, leading to what was then the most publicized trial in Australian history.
1982 â€“ The first Compact Discs (CDs) are released to the public in Germany.
1988 â€“ President of Pakistan Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq and U.S. Ambassador Arnold Raphel are killed in a plane crash.
1998 â€“ Lewinsky scandal: US President Bill Clinton admits in taped testimony that he had an "improper physical relationship" with White House intern Monica Lewinsky. On the same day he admits before the nation that he "misled people" about the relationship.
1999 â€“ A 7.4-magnitude earthquake strikes Ä°zmit, Turkey, killing more than 17,000 and injuring 44,000.
2004 â€“ The National Assembly of Serbia unanimously adopts new state symbols for Serbia: BoÅ¾e pravde becomes the new anthem and the coat of arms is adopted for the whole country.
2005 â€“ The first forced evacuation of settlers, as part of Israel's unilateral disengagement plan, starts.
2005 â€“ Over 500 bombs are set off by terrorists at 300 locations in 63 out of the 64 districts of Bangladesh
2008 â€“ American swimmer Michael Phelps becomes the first person to win eight gold medals in one Olympic Games.
2009 â€“ An accident at the Sayanoâ€“Shushenskaya Dam in Khakassia, Russia, kills 75 and shuts down the hydroelectric power station, leading to widespread power failure in the local area.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 20, 2012)

Recel said:


> November 22. Just some of the more interesting ones:
> 
> 
> 1968 1st interracial TV kiss, Star Trek-Kirk and Uhura
> ...


I like explosions. ._.

Our birthday is so boring.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 20, 2012)

Percy said:


> The Virginia Tech massacre happened on my 13th birthday. Unfortunate, yes. >_>



I feel sad for the guys that have a birthday on 9-11.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 20, 2012)

Meh, my birthday is associated with a lot of death and drama. The 7th of the 7th or "seven-seven", day of the bombings of London's transport system. Here's a few "highlights";

1980 â€“ During the Lebanese Civil War, 83 Tiger militants are killed during what will be known as the Safra massacre.
2005 â€“ A series of four explosions occurs on London's transport system killing 56 people including four alleged suicide bombers and injuring over 700 others.
2011 â€“ Roof of a stand in De Grolsch Veste Stadium in Enschede which was under construction collapsed, killing one and injuring 14.
2012 â€“ At least 171 people are killed in a flash flood in the Krasnodar Krai region of Russia.

On a happier note I share my birthday with Ringo Starr and lots and lots of creative people. Also, it's always summer break during my birthday which is pretty cool. AND on 07-07-07 I turned 17 (07-07-97 I turned 7) which is also pretty fun.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Meh, my birthday is associated with a lot of death and drama. The 7th of the 7th or "seven-seven", day of the bombings of London's transport system. Here's a few "highlights"



Was that the one where the terrorists flew buses into the big ben?


----------



## Percy (Nov 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I feel sad for the guys that have a birthday on 9-11.


I think my aunt's is.
But imagine the people who were born on that day.


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 20, 2012)

July 14

[h=2]Events[/h]

1223 â€“ Louis VIII becomes King of France upon the death of his father, Philip II of France.
1769 â€“ An expedition led by Gaspar de PortolÃ  establishes a base in California and sets out to find the Port of Monterey (now Monterey, California).
1771 â€“ Foundation of the Mission San Antonio de Padua in modern California by the Franciscan friar JunÃ­pero Serra.
1789 â€“ French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille.
1789 â€“ Alexander Mackenzie finally completes his journey to the mouth of the great river he hoped would take him to the Pacific, but which turns out to flow into the Arctic Ocean. Later named after him, the Mackenzie is the second-longest river system in North America.
1790 â€“ French Revolution: citizens of Paris celebrate the constitutional monarchy and national reconciliation in the FÃªte de la FÃ©dÃ©ration.
1791 â€“ The Priestley Riots drive Joseph Priestley, a supporter of the French Revolution, out of Birmingham, England.
1798 â€“ The Sedition Act becomes law in the United States making it a federal crime to write, publish, or utter false or malicious statements about the United States government.
1853 â€“ Opening of the first major US world's fair, the Exhibition of the Industry of All Nations in New York City.
1865 â€“ First ascent of the Matterhorn by Edward Whymper and party, four of whom die on the descent.
1877 â€“ The Great Railroad Strike of 1877 begins in Martinsburg, West Virginia, US, when Baltimore and Ohio Railroad workers have their wages cut for the second time in a year.
1881 â€“ Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.
1900 â€“ Armies of the Eight-Nation Alliance capture Tientsin during the Boxer Rebellion.
1902 â€“ The Campanile in St. Mark's Square, Venice collapses, also demolishing the loggetta.
1911 â€“ Harry Atwood, an exhibition pilot for the Wright Brothers lands his airplane at the South Lawn of the White House. He is later awarded a Gold medal from U.S. President William Howard Taft for this feat.
1916 â€“ Start of the Battle of Delville Wood as an action within the Battle of the Somme, which was to last until 3 September 1916.
1933 â€“ Gleichschaltung: in Germany, all political parties are outlawed except the Nazi Party.
1933 â€“ The Nazi eugenics begins with the proclamation of the Law for the Prevention of Hereditarily Diseased Offspring that calls for the compulsory sterilization of any citizen who suffers from alleged genetic disorders.
1943 â€“ In Diamond, Missouri, the George Washington Carver National Monument becomes the first United States National Monument in honor of an African American.
1948 â€“ Palmiro Togliatti, leader of the Italian Communist Party, is shot and wounded near the Italian Parliament.
1950 â€“ Korean War: North Korean troops initiate the Battle of Taejon.
1957 â€“ Rawya Ateya takes her seat in the National Assembly of Egypt, thereby becoming the first female parliamentarian in the Arab world.
1958 â€“ Iraqi Revolution: in Iraq the monarchy is overthrown by popular forces led by Abdul Karim Kassem, who becomes the nation's new leader.
1960 â€“ Jane Goodall arrives at the Gombe Stream Reserve in present-day Tanzania to begin her famous study of chimpanzees in the wild.
1965 â€“ The Mariner 4 flyby of Mars takes the first close-up photos of another planet.
1969 â€“ Football War: after Honduras loses a soccer match against El Salvador, riots break out in Honduras against Salvadoran migrant workers.
1969 â€“ The United States $500, $1,000, $5,000 and $10,000 bills are officially withdrawn from circulation.
1976 â€“ Capital punishment is abolished in Canada.
1987 â€“ Montreal, Canada, is hit by a series of thunderstorms causing the Montreal Flood of 1987.
1992 â€“ 386BSD is released by Lynne Jolitz and William Jolitz beginning the Open Source Operating System Revolution. Linus Torvalds releases his Linux soon afterwards.
2000 â€“ A powerful solar flare, later named the Bastille Day event, causes a geomagnetic storm on Earth.
2002 â€“ French President Jacques Chirac escapes an assassination attempt unscathed during Bastille Day celebrations.
2003 â€“ In an effort to discredit U.S. Ambassador Joseph C. Wilson, who had written an article critical of the 2003 invasion of Iraq, _Washington Post_ columnist Robert Novak reveals that Wilson's wife Valerie Plame is a CIA "operative".


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 20, 2012)

[h=2]Events[/h]

37 â€“ The Roman Senate annuls Tiberius's will and proclaims Caligula emperor.
235 â€“ Emperor Alexander Severus and his mother Julia Mamaea are murdered by legionaries near Moguntiacum (modern Mainz). The Severan dynasty ends.
1229 â€“ Frederick II, Holy Roman Emperor declares himself King of Jerusalem during the Sixth Crusade.
1241 â€“ Mongols overwhelm Polish armies in KrakÃ³w in the Battle of Chmielnik and plunder the city.
1314 â€“ Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and the last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake.
1438 â€“ Albert II of Habsburg becomes Holy Roman Emperor.
1608 â€“ Susenyos is formally crowned Emperor of Ethiopia.
1673 â€“ John Berkeley, 1st Baron Berkeley of Stratton sells his part of New Jersey to the Religious Society of Friends, commonly known as Quakers.
1741 â€“ New York governor George Clarke's complex at Fort George is burned in an arson attack, commencing the New York Conspiracy of 1741.
1766 â€“ American Revolution: The British Parliament repeals the Stamp Act.
1793 â€“ The first republican state in Germany, the Republic of Mainz, is declared by Andreas Joseph Hofmann.
1834 â€“ Six farm labourers from Tolpuddle, Dorset, England are sentenced to be transported to Australia for forming a trade union.
1848 â€“ The March Revolution goes onin the German Confederation; in Berlin a struggle between citizens and military occurs, costing ca. 300 lives. This starts the revolution in Northern Germany.
1850 â€“ American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.
1865 â€“ American Civil War: The Congress of the Confederate States adjourns for the last time.
1871 â€“ Declaration of the Paris Commune; President of the French Republic, Adolphe Thiers, orders evacuation of Paris.
1874 â€“ Hawaii signs a treaty with the United States granting exclusive trading rights.
1893 â€“ Former Governor General Lord Stanley pledges to donate a silver challenge cup, later named after him, as an award for the best hockey team in Canada; originally presented to amateur champions, the Stanley Cup has been awarded to the top pro team since 1910, and since 1926, only to National Hockey League teams.
1906 â€“ Traian Vuia flies a heavier-than-air aircraft for 20 meters at 1 meter altitude.
1913 â€“ King George I of Greece is assassinated in the recently liberated city of Thessaloniki.
1915 â€“ World War I: Massive naval attack in Battle of Gallipoli. Three battleships are sunk during a failed British and French naval attack on the Dardanelles.
1921 â€“ The second Peace of Riga between Poland and Soviet Union.
1922 â€“ In India, Mohandas Gandhi is sentenced to six years in prison for civil disobedience. He would serve only 2 years.
1925 â€“ The Tri-State Tornado hits the Midwestern states of Missouri, Illinois, and Indiana, killing 695 people.
1937 â€“ The New London School explosion kills three hundred, mostly children.
1937 â€“ Spanish Civil War: Spanish Republican forces defeat the Italians at the Battle of Guadalajara.
1937 â€“ The human-powered aircraft, _Pedaliante_, flies 1 kilometre (0.62 mi) outside Milan.
1938 â€“ Mexico nationalizes all foreign-owned oil properties within its borders.
1940 â€“ World War II: Axis Powers â€“ Adolf Hitler and Benito Mussolini meet at the Brenner Pass in the Alps and agree to form an alliance against France and the United Kingdom.
1942 â€“ The War Relocation Authority is established in the United States to take Japanese Americans into custody.
1944 â€“ The eruption of Mount Vesuvius in Italy kills 26 and causes thousands to flee their homes.
1945 â€“ World War II: 1,250 American bombers attack Berlin.
1946 â€“ Diplomatic relations between Switzerland and the Soviet Union are established.
1948 â€“ Soviet consultants leave Yugoslavia in the first sign of a Tito-Stalin split.
1953 â€“ An earthquake hits western Turkey, killing 250.
1959 â€“ President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs a bill into law allowing for Hawaiian statehood, which would become official on August 21.
1962 â€“ The Evian Accords put an end to the Algerian War of Independence, which began in 1954.
1965 â€“ Cosmonaut Aleksei Leonov, leaving his spacecraft Voskhod 2 for 12 minutes, becomes the first person to walk in space.
1967 â€“ The supertanker Torrey Canyon runs aground off the Cornish coast.
1968 â€“ Gold standard: The U.S. Congress repeals the requirement for a gold reserve to back US currency.
1969 â€“ The United States begins secretly bombing the Sihanouk Trail in Cambodia, used by communist forces to infiltrate South Vietnam.
1970 â€“ Lon Nol ousts Prince Norodom Sihanouk of Cambodia.
1971 â€“ In Peru a landslide crashes into Lake Yanahuani, killing 200 at the mining camp of Chungar.
1974 â€“ Oil embargo crisis: Most OPEC nations end a five-month oil embargo against the United States, Europe and Japan.
1980 â€“ At Plesetsk Cosmodrome in Russia, 50 people are killed by an explosion of a Vostok-2M rocket on its launch pad during a fueling operation.
1989 â€“ In Egypt, a 4,400-year-old mummy is found nearby the Pyramid of Cheops.
1990 â€“ The Germans in the German Democratic Republic are called to the first democratic elections in this former communist dictaturship.
1990 â€“ In the largest art theft in US history, 12 paintings, collectively worth around $300 million, are stolen from the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum in Boston, Massachusetts.
1992 â€“ White South Africans vote overwhelmingly in favour, in a national referendum, to end the racist policy of Apartheid.
1994 â€“ Bosnia's Bosniaks and Croats sign the Washington Agreement, ending warring between the Croatian Republic of Herzeg-Bosnia and the Republic of Bosnia and Herzegovina, and establishing the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina.
1996 â€“ A nightclub fire in Quezon City, Philippines kills 162.
1997 â€“ The tail of a Russian Antonov An-24 charter plane breaks off while en-route to Turkey causing the plane to crash and killing all 50 on board and leading to the grounding of all An-24s.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2012)

It would seem Apr. 4th is a good day for political changes.  

1147 â€“ First historical record of Moscow.
1581 â€“ Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.
1721 â€“ Sir Robert Walpole takes office as the first Prime Minister of the United Kingdom under King George I.
1812 â€“ U.S. President James Madison enacts a ninety-day embargo on trade with the United Kingdom.
1814 â€“ Napoleon abdicates for the first time.
1818 â€“ The United States Congress adopts the flag of the United States with 13 red and white stripes and one star for each state (then 20).
1841 â€“ William Henry Harrison dies of pneumonia becoming the first President of the United States to die in office and the one with the shortest term served.
1850 â€“ Los Angeles, California is incorporated as a city.
1865 â€“ American Civil War: A day after Union forces capture Richmond, Virginia, U.S. President Abraham Lincoln visits the Confederate capital.
1873 â€“ The Kennel Club is founded, the oldest and first official registry of purebred dogs in the world.
1887 â€“ Argonia, Kansas elects Susanna M. Salter as the first female mayor in the United States.
1905 â€“ In India, the an earthquake hits the Kangra valley, killing 20,000, and destroying most buildings in Kangra, Mcleodganj and Dharamshala
1913 â€“ The Greek aviator Emmanouil Argyropoulos becomes the first pilot victim of the Hellenic Air Force when his plane crashes.
1930 â€“ The Communist Party of Panama is founded.
1933 â€“ U.S. Navy airship, USS _Akron_, is wrecked off the New Jersey coast due to severe weather.
1939 â€“ Faisal II becomes King of Iraq.
1944 â€“ World War II: First bombardment of Bucharest by Anglo-American forces kills 3000 civilians.
1945 â€“ World War II: American troops liberate Ohrdruf forced labor camp in Germany.
1945 â€“ World War II: American troops capture Kassel.
1949 â€“ Twelve nations sign the North Atlantic Treaty creating the North Atlantic Treaty Organization.
1958 â€“ The CND peace symbol is displayed in public for the first time in London.
1960 â€“ France agrees to grant independence to the Mali Federation, a union of Senegal and French Sudan.
1964 â€“ The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.
1968 â€“ Martin Luther King, Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.
1968 â€“ Apollo program: NASA launches Apollo 6.
1969 â€“ Dr. Denton Cooley implants the first temporary artificial heart.
1973 â€“ The World Trade Center in New York is officially dedicated.
1975 â€“ Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico
1975 â€“ Vietnam War: Operation Baby Lift â€“ A United States Air Force C-5A Galaxy crashes near Saigon, South Vietnam shortly after takeoff, transporting orphans â€“ 172 die.
1976 â€“ Prince Norodom Sihanouk resigns as leader of Cambodia and is placed under house arrest.
1979 â€“ President Zulfikar Ali Bhutto of Pakistan is executed.
1983 â€“ Space Shuttle _Challenger_ makes its maiden voyage into space (STS-6).
1984 â€“ President Ronald Reagan calls for an international ban on chemical weapons.
1988 â€“ Governor Evan Mecham of Arizona is convicted in his impeachment trial and removed from office.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, butter my balls.



618 â€“ Li Yuan becomes Emperor Gaozu of Tang, initiating three centuries of Tang Dynasty rule over China.
1053 â€“ Battle of Civitate: 3,000 horsemen of Norman Count Humphrey rout the troops of Pope Leo IX.
1178 â€“ Five Canterbury monks see what is possibly the Giordano Bruno crater being formed. It is believed that the current oscillations of the Moon's distance from the Earth (on the order of meters) are a result of this collision.
1264 â€“ The Parliament of Ireland meets at Castledermot in County Kildare, the first definitively known meeting of this Irish legislature.
1429 â€“ French forces under the leadership of Joan of Arc defeat the main English army under Sir John Fastolf at the Battle of Patay. This turns the tide of theHundred Years' War.
1684 â€“ The charter of the Massachusetts Bay Colony is revoked via a _scire facias_ writ issued by an English court.
1757 â€“ Battle of KolÃ­n between Prussian forces under Frederick the Great and an Austrian army under the command of Field Marshal Count Leopold Joseph von Daun in the Seven Years' War.
1767 â€“ Samuel Wallis, an English sea captain, sights Tahiti and is considered the first European to reach the island.
1778 â€“ American Revolutionary War: British troops abandon Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
1812 â€“ War of 1812: The U.S. Congress declares war on the United Kingdom.
1815 â€“ Napoleonic Wars: The Battle of Waterloo results in the defeat of Napoleon Bonaparte by the Duke of Wellington and Gebhard Leberecht von BlÃ¼cher forcing him to abdicate the throne of France for the second and last time.
1830 â€“ French invasion of Algeria.
1858 â€“ Charles Darwin receives a paper from Alfred Russel Wallace that includes nearly identical conclusions about evolution as Darwin's own, prompting Darwin to publish his theory.
1859 â€“ First ascent of Aletschhorn, second summit of the Bernese Alps.
1873 â€“ Susan B. Anthony is fined $100 for attempting to vote in the 1872 presidential election.
1887 â€“ The Reinsurance Treaty between Germany and Russia is signed.
1900 â€“ Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families.
1908 â€“ Japanese immigration to Brazil begins when 781 people arrive in Santos aboard the ship Kasato-Maru.
1908 â€“ The University of the Philippines is established.
1923 â€“ Checker Taxi puts its first taxi on the streets.
1928 â€“ Aviator Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly in an aircraft across the Atlantic Ocean (she is a passenger; Wilmer Stultz is the pilot and Lou Gordon the mechanic).
1930 â€“ Groundbreaking ceremonies for the Franklin Institute are held.
1935 â€“ Police in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada clash with striking longshoremen, resulting in a total 60 injuries and 24 arrests.
1940 â€“ Appeal of June 18 by Charles de Gaulle.
1940 â€“ "Finest Hour" speech by Winston Churchill.
1945 â€“ William Joyce (Lord Haw-Haw) is charged with treason for his pro-German propaganda broadcasting during World War II.
1946 â€“ Dr. Ram Manohar Lohia, a Socialist, calls for a Direct Action Day against the Portuguese in Goa. A road is named after this date in Panjim.
1953 â€“ The Egyptian Revolution of 1952 ends with the overthrow of the Muhammad Ali Dynasty and the declaration of the Republic of Egypt.
1953 â€“ A United States Air Force C-124 crashes and burns near Tokyo, Japan killing 129.
1954 â€“ Pierre MendÃ¨s-France becomes Prime Minister of France.
1965 â€“ Vietnam War: The United States uses B-52 bombers to attack National Liberation Front guerrilla fighters in South Vietnam.
1972 â€“ Staines air disaster â€“ 118 are killed when a plane crashes two minutes after take off from London Heathrow Airport.
1979 â€“ SALT II is signed by the United States and the Soviet Union.
1983 â€“ Space Shuttle program: STS-7, Astronaut Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space.
1983 â€“ Mona Mahmudnizhad together with nine other BahÃ¡'Ã­ women, is sentenced to death and hanged in Shiraz, Iran because of her BahÃ¡'Ã­ Faith.
1984 â€“ A major clash between about 5,000 police and a similar number of miners takes place at Orgreave, South Yorkshire, during the 1984-1985 UK miners' strike.
1994 â€“ The Troubles: the Ulster Volunteer Force (UVF) open fire inside a pub in Loughinisland, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom, killing six civilians and wounding five.
1996 â€“ Ted Kaczynski, suspected of being the Unabomber, is indicted on ten criminal counts.
2006 â€“ The first Kazakh space satellite, KazSat is launched.
2007 â€“ The Charleston Sofa Super Store fire happened in Charleston, South Carolina killing nine firefighters.
2009 â€“ The Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter (LRO), a NASA robotic spacecraft is launched.
2012 â€“ Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud is appointed Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 20, 2012)

March 15th

44 BC â€“ Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.
221 â€“ Liu Bei, a Chinese warlord and member of the Han royal house, declares himself emperor of Shu-Han and claims his legitimate succession to the Han Dynasty.
280 â€“ Sun Hao of Eastern Wu surrenders to Sima Yan which began the Jin Dynasty.
351 â€“ Constantius II elevates his cousin Gallus to Caesar, and puts him in charge of the Eastern part of the Roman Empire.
933 â€“ After a ten-year truce, German King Henry I defeats a Hungarian army at the Battle of Riade near the Unstrut river.
1311 â€“ Battle of Halmyros: The Catalan Company defeats Walter V of Brienne to take control of the Duchy of Athens, a Crusader state in Greece.
1493 â€“ Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after his first trip to the Americas.
1514 â€“ Jodocus Badius Ascensius publishes Christiern Pedersen's Latin version of Saxoâ€™s _Gesta Danorum,_ the oldest known version of that work.
1545 â€“ First meeting of the Council of Trent.
1564 â€“ Mughal Emperor Akbar abolishes jizya (per capita tax) .
1672 â€“ Charles II of England issues the Royal Declaration of Indulgence.
1781 â€“ American Revolutionary War: Battle of Guilford Courthouse â€“ Near present-day Greensboro, North Carolina, 1,900 British troops under General Charles Cornwallis defeat an American force numbering 4,400.
1783 â€“ In an emotional speech in Newburgh, New York, George Washington asks his officers not to support the Newburgh Conspiracy. The plea is successful and the threatened coup d'Ã©tat never takes place.
1820 â€“ Maine becomes the 23rd U.S. state.
1848 â€“ A revolution breaks out in Hungary. The Habsburg rulers are compelled to meet the demands of the Reform party.
1875 â€“ Archbishop of New York John McCloskey is named the first cardinal in the United States.
1888 â€“ Start of the Anglo-Tibetan War of 1888.
1906 â€“ Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.
1916 â€“ President Woodrow Wilson sends 4,800 United States troops over the U.S.-Mexico border to pursue Pancho Villa.
1917 â€“ Tsar Nicholas II of Russia abdicates the Russian throne and his brother the Grand Duke becomes Tsar.
1922 â€“ After Egypt gains nominal independence from the United Kingdom, Fuad I becomes King of Egypt.
1926 â€“ The dictator Theodoros Pangalos is elected President of Greece without opposition.
1931 â€“ SS _Viking_ explodes off Newfoundland, killing 27 of the 147 on board.
1933 â€“ Austrian Chancellor Engelbert Dollfuss keeps members of the National Council from convening, starting the austrofascist dictatorship.
1939 â€“ World War II: German troops occupy the remaining part of Bohemia and Moravia; Czechoslovakia ceases to exist.
1939 â€“ Carpatho-Ukraine declares itself an independent republic, but is annexed by Hungary the next day.
1941 â€“ Philippine Airlines, the flag carrier of the Philippines took its first flight between Manila (from Nielson Field) to Baguio City with a Beechcraft Model 18 making the airline the first and oldest commercial airline in Asia operating under its original name.
1943 â€“ World War II: Third Battle of Kharkov â€“ the Germans retake the city of Kharkov from the Soviet armies in bitter street fighting.
1945 â€“ World War II: Soviet forces begin an offensive to push Germans from Upper Silesia.
1952 â€“ In Cilaos, RÃ©union, 1870 mm (73 inches) of rain falls in a 24 hour period, setting a new world record (March 15 through March 16).
1956 â€“ My Fair Lady premiered on Broadway at the Mark Hellinger Theatre.
1961 â€“ South Africa withdraws from the Commonwealth of Nations.
1965 â€“ President Lyndon B. Johnson, responding to the Selma crisis, tells U.S. Congress "We shall overcome" while advocating the Voting Rights Act.
1978 â€“ Somalia and Ethiopia signed a truce to end the Ethiopian-Somali War.
1985 â€“ The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).
1985 â€“ Brazilian military dictatorship ends.
1986 â€“ Hotel New World Disaster. 33 people die when the Hotel New World in Singapore collapses.
1990 â€“ Iraq hangs British journalist Farzad Bazoft for spying.
1990 â€“ Mikhail Gorbachev is elected as the first President of the Soviet Union.
1991 â€“ The Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany went into effect, granting full sovereignty to the Federal Republic of Germany.
2003 â€“ President Ange-Felix Patasse is overthrown in a coup by FranÃ§ois BozizÃ©
2011 â€“ Beginning of the Syrian civil war.


----------



## Suezotiger (Nov 20, 2012)

1789 â€“ The 1st United States Congress adjourns.
1951 â€“ The first live sporting event seen coast-to-coast in the United States, a college football game between Duke and the University of Pittsburgh, is televised on NBC.
1962 â€“ _Alouette 1, the first Canadian satellite, is launched.
_2004 â€“ The asteroid 4179 Toutatis passes within four lunar distances of Earth.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 20, 2012)

April 18th

1025 â€“ BolesÅ‚aw Chrobry is crowned in Gniezno, becoming the first King of Poland.
1506 â€“ The cornerstone of the current St. Peter's Basilica is laid.
1518 â€“ Bona Sforza is crowned as queen consort of Poland.
1521 â€“ Trial of Martin Luther begins its second day during the assembly of the Diet of Worms. He refuses to recant his teachings despite the risk of excommunication.
1689 â€“ Bostonians rise up in rebellion against Sir Edmund Andros.
1738 â€“ _Real Academia de la Historia_ ("Royal Academy of History") is founded in Madrid.
1775 â€“ American Revolution: The British advancement by sea begins; Paul Revere and other riders warn the countryside of the troop movements.
1797 â€“ The Battle of Neuwied â€“ French victory against the Austrians.
1831 â€“ The University of Alabama is founded.
1848 â€“ American victory at the battle of Cerro Gordo opens the way for invasion of Mexico.
1857 â€“ "The Spirits Book" by Allan Kardec is published, marking the birth of Spiritualism in France.
1864 â€“ Battle of DybbÃ¸l: A Prussian-Austrian army defeats Denmark and gains control of Schleswig. Denmark surrenders the province in the following peace settlement.
1880 â€“ An F4 tornado strikes Marshfield, Missouri, killing 99 people and injuring 100.
1881 â€“ Billy the Kid escapes from the Lincoln County jail in Mesilla, New Mexico.
1897 â€“ The Greco-Turkish War is declared between Greece and the Ottoman Empire.
1899 â€“ The St. Andrew's Ambulance Association is granted a Royal Charter by Queen Victoria.
1902 â€“ Quetzaltenango, the second largest city of Guatemala, is destroyed by an earthquake.
1906 â€“ An earthquake and fire destroy much of San Francisco, California.
1909 â€“ Joan of Arc is beatified in Rome.
1912 â€“ The Cunard liner RMS _Carpathia_ brings 705 survivors from the RMS _Titanic_ to New York City.
1915 â€“ French pilot Roland Garros is shot down and glides to a landing on the German side of the lines during World War I.
1923 â€“ Yankee Stadium, "The House that Ruth Built", opens.
1924 â€“ Simon & Schuster publishes the first crossword puzzle book.
1930 â€“ BBC Radio announces that there is no news on that day.
1936 â€“ The first Champions Day is celebrated in Detroit, Michigan.
1942 â€“ World War II: The Doolittle Raid on Japan. Tokyo, Yokohama, Kobe and Nagoya are bombed.
1942 â€“ Pierre Laval becomes Prime Minister of Vichy France.
1943 â€“ World War II: Operation Vengeance, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto is killed when his aircraft is shot down by U.S. fighters over Bougainville Island.
1945 â€“ Over 1,000 bombers attack the small island of Heligoland, Germany.
1946 â€“ The International Court of Justice holds its inaugural meeting in The Hague, Netherlands.
1949 â€“ The keel for the aircraft carrier USS _United States_ is laid down at Newport News Drydock and Shipbuilding. However, construction is canceled five days later, resulting in the Revolt of the Admirals.
1954 â€“ Gamal Abdal Nasser seizes power in Egypt.
1955 â€“ 29 nations meet at Bandung, Indonesia, for the first Asian-African Conference.
1958 â€“ A United States federal court rules that poet Ezra Pound be released from an insane asylum.
1961 â€“ The Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations, a cornerstone of modern international relations, is adopted.
1961 â€“ CONCP is founded in Casablanca as a united front of African movements opposing Portuguese colonial rule.
1974 â€“ The Prime Minister of Pakistan Zulfikar Ali Bhutto inaugurates Lahore's dry port.
1980 â€“ The Republic of Zimbabwe (formerly Rhodesia) comes into being, with Canaan Banana as the country's first President. The Zimbabwe Dollar replaces the Rhodesian Dollar as the official currency.
1981 â€“ The longest professional baseball game is begun in Pawtucket, Rhode Island. The game is suspended at 4:00 the next morning and finally completed on June 23.
1983 â€“ A suicide bomber destroys the United States embassy in Beirut, Lebanon, killing 63 people.
1988 â€“ The United States launches Operation Praying Mantis against Iranian naval forces in the largest naval battle since World War II.
1992 â€“ General Abdul Rashid Dostum revolts against President Mohammad Najibullah of the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan and allies with Ahmed Shah Massoud to capture Kabul.
1996 â€“ In Lebanon, at least 106 civilians are killed when the Israel Defense Forces shell the United Nations compound at Quana where more than 800 civilians had taken refuge.
2007 â€“ The Supreme Court of the United States upholds the Partial-Birth Abortion Ban Act in a 5-4 decision.
2007 â€“ A series of bombings, two of them being suicides, occur in Baghdad, killing 198 and injuring 251


----------



## Saiko (Nov 21, 2012)

July 27, 1994... to name a few:

1054 â€“ Siward, Earl of Northumbria invades Scotland and defeats Macbeth, King of Scotland somewhere north of the Firth of Forth.
1202 â€“ Battle of Basian.
1214 â€“ Battle of Bouvines : Philip II of France decisively defeats Imperial, English and Flemish armies, effectively ending John of England's Angevin Empire.
1302 â€“ Battle of Bapheus: decisive Ottoman victory over the Byzantines opening up Bithyniea for Turkish conquest.
1778 â€“ American Revolution: First Battle of Ushant â€“ British and French fleets fight to a standoff.
1862 â€“ Sailing from San Francisco, California to Panama City, Panama, the SS Golden Gate catches fire and sinks off Manzanillo, Mexico, killing 231.
1890 â€“ Vincent van Gogh shoots himself and dies two days later.
1919 â€“ The Chicago Race Riot erupts after a racial incident occurred on a South Side beach, leading to 38 fatalities and 537 injuries over a five-day period.
1981 â€“ 6 year old Adam Walsh, son of John Walsh is kidnapped in Hollywood, Florida and is found murdered two weeks later.
1983 â€“ Black July: 18 Tamil political prisoners at the Welikada high security prison in Colombo are massacred by Sinhalese prisoners, the second such massacre in two days.
1996 â€“ Centennial Olympic Park bombing: in Atlanta, United States, a pipe bomb explodes at Centennial Olympic Park during the 1996 Summer Olympics. One woman (Alice Hawthorne) is killed, and a cameraman suffers a heart attack fleeing the scene. 111 are injured.
1997 â€“ About 50 people are killed in the Si Zerrouk massacre in Algeria.
2002 â€“ Ukraine airshow disaster: a Sukhoi Su-27 fighter crashes during an air show at Lviv, Ukraine killing 85 and injuring more than 100 others, the largest air show disaster in history.
2006 â€“ The Federal Republic of Germany is deemed guilty in the loss of Bashkirian 2937 and DHL Flight 611, because it is illegal to outsource flight surveillance.
2007 â€“ Phoenix News Helicopter Collision: news helicopters from Phoenix, Arizona television stations KNXV and KTVK collide over Steele Indian School Park in central Phoenix while covering a police chase;


... I have a rather depressing birthday. :|


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 21, 2012)

23 January, motherfuckers: 

1368 â€“ In a coronation ceremony, Zhu Yuanzhang ascends to the throne of China as the Hongwu Emperor, initiating Ming Dynasty rule over Chinathat would last for three centuries.

1556 â€“ The deadliest earthquake in history, the Shaanxi earthquake, hits Shaanxi province, China. The death toll may have been as high as 830,000.

1570 â€“ James Stewart, 1st Earl of Moray, regent for the infant King James VI of Scotland, is assassinated by firearm, the first recorded instance of such.

1897 â€“ Elva Zona Heaster is found dead in Greenbrier County, West Virginia. The resulting murder trial of her husband is perhaps the only case in United States history where the alleged testimony of a ghost helped secure a conviction.

1964 â€“ The 24th Amendment to the United States Constitution, prohibiting the use of poll taxes in national elections, is ratified.

1973 â€“ President Richard Nixon announces that a peace accord has been reached in Vietnam.

*OMG YES*
1986 â€“ The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducts its first members: Little Richard, Chuck Berry, James Brown, Ray Charles, Fats Domino, the Everly Brothers, Buddy Holly, Jerry Lee Lewis and Elvis Presley.

*OMG NO 
*1997 â€“ Madeleine Albright becomes the first woman to serve as United States Secretary of State.

2003 â€“ Final communication between Earth and Pioneer 10.

Shared birthdays:
John Hancock (fuck yeah) 
Saigou Takamori (faaku yaa)
Randalph Scott (~~_RAAANDAAALPH SCOOOOOTTT~~_!)

Although, the day I was born, Allen Collins died. :C


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 21, 2012)

*March 27th:
*
Events

    âƒ    1613 â€“ The first English child born in Canada at Cuper's Cove, Newfoundland to Nicholas Guy.
    âƒ    1625 â€“ Charles I becomes King of England, Scotland and Ireland as well as claiming the title King of France.
    âƒ    1881 â€“ Rioting takes place in Basingstoke in protest against the daily vociferous promotion of rigid Temperance by the Salvation Army.
    âƒ    1884 â€“ A mob in Cincinnati, Ohio, US, attacks members of a jury who had returned a verdict of manslaughter in a clear case of murder, and then over the next few days would riot and destroy the courthouse.
    âƒ    1886 â€“ Famous Apache warrior, Geronimo, surrenders to the U.S. Army, ending the main phase of the Apache Wars.
    âƒ    1890 â€“ A tornado strikes Louisville, Kentucky, killing 76 and injuring 200.
    âƒ    1910 â€“ A fire during a barn-dance in Ã–kÃ¶ritÃ³fÃ¼lpÃ¶s, Hungary, kills 312.
    âƒ    1915 â€“ Typhoid Mary, the first healthy carrier of disease ever identified in the United States, is put in quarantine, where she would remain for the rest of her life.
    âƒ    1948 â€“ The Second Congress of the Workers Party of North Korea is convened.
    âƒ    1958 â€“ Nikita Khrushchev becomes Premier of the Soviet Union.
    âƒ    1964 â€“ The Good Friday Earthquake, the most powerful earthquake in U.S. history at a magnitude of 9.2 strikes South Central Alaska, killing 125 people and inflicting massive damage to the city of Anchorage.
    âƒ    1977 â€“ Tenerife airport disaster: Two Boeing 747 airliners collide on a foggy runway on Tenerife in the Canary Islands, killing 583 (all 248 on KLM and 335 on Pan Am). 61 survived on the Pan Am flight. This is the worst aviation accident in history.
    âƒ    1980 â€“ The Norwegian oil platform Alexander L. Kielland collapses in the North Sea, killing 123 of its crew of 212.
_* âƒ    1998 â€“ The Food and Drug Administration approves Viagra for use as a treatment for male impotence, the first pill to be approved for this condition in the United States.*_
    âƒ    2000 â€“ A Phillips Petroleum plant explosion in Pasadena, Texas kills 1 and injures 71.
    âƒ    2002 â€“ Passover Massacre: A Palestinian suicide bomber kills 29 people partaking of the Passover meal in Netanya, Israel.

Births
   â€¢    1813 â€“ Nathaniel Currier, American illustrator (d. 1888)
   â€¢    1845 â€“ Wilhelm RÃ¶ntgen, German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate (d. 1923)
   â€¢    1886 â€“ Ludwig Mies van der Rohe, German architect (d. 1969)
   â€¢    1942 â€“ Michael York, English actor
   â€¢    1970 â€“ Mariah Carey, American singer and actress
   â€¢    1971 â€“ Nathan Fillion, Canadian actor


----------



## DairyProduct (Nov 23, 2012)

I share a birthday with Betty White and that's all that i need to know


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

From datesinhistory.com:

*


[*]June 28, 1098	Fighters of the First Crusade defeat Kerbogha of Mosul. 


[*]June 28, 1245	First Council of Lyons (13th ecumenical council) opens 


[*]June 28, 1389	"Ottoman and Serbian armies fight the bloody Battle of Kosovo, opening the way for the Ottoman conquest of Southeastern Europe (see Vidovdan)." 


[*]June 28, 1519	Charles V elected emperor of the Holy Roman Empire. 


[*]June 28, 1635	French colony of Guadeloupe established in the Caribbean 


[*]June 28, 1635	Guadeloupe becomes a French colony. 


[*]June 28, 1651	"Battle of Beresteczko between Poles and Ukrainians, the biggest battle in the 17th century, starts." 


[*]June 28, 1762	Catherine II ascends the throne of Russia. 


[*]June 28, 1770	Quakers open a school for blacks in Philadelphia 


[*]June 28, 1776	"Charleston, SC repulses British sea attack" 


[*]June 28, 1776	"Thomas Hickey, Continental Army private and bodyguard to General George Washington, was hanged for mutiny and sedition." 


[*]June 28, 1778	"Battle of Monmouth, NJ" 


[*]June 28, 1778	"Mary Ludwig Hayes ""Molly Pitcher"" aids American patriots" 


[*]June 28, 1790	Forth and Clyde Canal opened. The 35 mile course from Bowling to Grangemouth was the longest of the Lowland canals. It was formally abandoned in 1962. 


[*]June 28, 1794	"Joshua Humphreys appointed master builder to build Navy ships at an annual salary of $2,000." 


[*]June 28, 1807	Second British invasion; John Whitelock lands at Ensenada on an attempt to recapture Buenos Aires and is defeated by the fierce resistance of the locals. 


[*]June 28, 1814	USS Wasp captures HMS Reindeer 


[*]June 28, 1820	Tomato is proven nonpoisonous 


[*]June 28, 1838	The coronation of Victoria of the United Kingdom. 


[*]June 28, 1845	"Another Quebec fire destroys the suburb of St. John and 1,300 houses." 


[*]June 28, 1855	The Sigma Chi Fraternity was founded at Miami University 


[*]June 28, 1859	"First conformation dog show is held in Newcastle-upon-Tyne, England." 


[*]June 28, 1859	"The first dog show held (Newcastle-on-Tyne, England)" 


[*]June 28, 1861	Leipzig Observatory discovers short-period (6.2 yrs) Comet d'Arrest 


[*]June 28, 1862	Day 4 of the 7 Days-Battle of Savage's Station 


[*]June 28, 1865	CSS Shenandoah captures 11 American whalers in one day 


[*]June 28, 1865	The Army of the Potomac is disbanded 


[*]June 28, 1874	Freedmen's Bank closes 


[*]June 28, 1880	Ned Kelly the Australian bushranger captured at Glenrowan. 


[*]June 28, 1881	Secret treaty between Austria and Serbia. 


[*]June 28, 1887	"Minot, North Dakota incorporated as a city." 


[*]June 28, 1894	Labor Day becomes an official US holiday. 


[*]June 28, 1895	"El Salvador, Honduras and Nicaragua form the Central American Union." 


[*]June 28, 1902	Congress authorizes Louisiana Purchase Expo $1 gold coin 


[*]June 28, 1905	"Russian sailors mutiny aboard the battleship ""Potemkin""" 


[*]June 28, 1909	"The first French air show, Concours d'Avation opens" 


[*]June 28, 1914	"Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo by young Serbian nationalist Gavrilo Princip , the causus belli of World War I." 


[*]June 28, 1918	The first flight between Hawaiian Islands 


[*]June 28, 1919	Harry S Truman married Elizabeth Virginia Wallace in Independence 


[*]June 28, 1919	"The Treaty of Versailles is signed in Paris, formally ending World War I between Britain, France, Italy, the United States and allies on the one side and Germany and Austria Hungary on the other side." 



[*]June 28, 1922	The Irish Civil War begins with the shelling of the Four Courts in Dublin by Free State forces. 


[*]June 28, 1924	"Tornado strikes Sandusky Ohio & Lorain Ohio, killing 93" 


[*]June 28, 1928	Alfred E Smith (NY-Gov) nominated for president at Dem Convention 


[*]June 28, 1929	"The following railways are jointly acquired by Canadian National and Canadian Pacific and operated under a newly incorporated company, the Northern Alberta Railways: Edmonton, Dunvegan & British Columbia Railway (447 miles) Alberta & Great Waterways Railway (286 miles) Central Canada Railway (98 miles) Pembina Valley Railway (26 miles) A total of 857 miles." 


[*]June 28, 1930	"Lightning strikes drill boat John B. King in the St. Lawrence River, setting off dynamite and killing 31 crew members." 


[*]June 28, 1936	The Japanese puppet state of Mengjiang is formed in northern China. 


[*]June 28, 1939	Pan Am opens southern route transatlantic air service (Dixie Clipper) 


[*]June 28, 1940	Romania cedes Bessarabia (current-day Moldova) to the Soviet Union. 


[*]June 28, 1942	"Germany and Italian Armies reach El Alamein, prepare for attack in Suez area." 


[*]June 28, 1945	Polish Provisional Govt of National Unity set up by Soviets 


[*]June 28, 1946	Enrico de Nicola becomes first pres of Italy 


[*]June 28, 1948	"Cominform circulates the ""Resolution on the situation in the Communist Party of Yugoslavia""" 


[*]June 28, 1948	"In Fukui, Japan a 7.3 quake resulted in 5,390 deaths. One of the world's deadliest earthquakes." 


[*]June 28, 1950	"North Korean forces capture Seoul, South Korea" 


[*]June 28, 1950	Seoul is captured by troops from North Korea. 


[*]June 28, 1951	"""Amos 'n' Andy"" premiers on CBS TV" 


[*]June 28, 1956	Anti-communist demonstrations in Pozna. Also called Poznaski czerwiec (June of Pozna). 


[*]June 28, 1956	"Riots break out in Poznan Poland, 38 die" 


[*]June 28, 1956	The first atomic reactor built for private research operates Chicago Ill 


[*]June 28, 1960	"26.42 cm (10.40"") of rainfall, Dunmor, Kentucky (state 24-hour record)" 


[*]June 28, 1960	Cuba confiscates and nationalizes U.S.-owned oil refineries. 


[*]June 28, 1962	Number one hit on UK music charts - Mike Sarne with Wendy Richard - Come Outside 


[*]June 28, 1964	Malcom X forms the Organization of Afro-American Unity. 


[*]June 28, 1964	Organization for Afo-American Unity forms in NY by Malcolm X 


[*]June 28, 1965	The first US ground combat forces in Vietnam authorized by Pres Johnson 


[*]June 28, 1968	Daniel Ellsberg indicted for leaking Pentagon Papers 


[*]June 28, 1969	Stonewall riots begin in New York City. 


[*]June 28, 1970	USS James Madison (SSBN-627) completes conversion to Poseidon missile capability 


[*]June 28, 1971	Supreme Court overturns draft evasion conviction of Muhammad Ali 


[*]June 28, 1973	"Elections are held for the Northern Ireland Assembly, which will lead to power-sharing between unionists and nationalists in Northern Ireland for the first time." 


[*]June 28, 1974	"Fall of earth & rocks kill 200. (Quebrada Blanca Canyon, Columbia)" 


[*]June 28, 1975	Golfer Lee Trevino is struck by lightning at Western Open (Ill) 


[*]June 28, 1975	Number one hit on UK music charts - 10 CC - I'm Not In Love 


[*]June 28, 1976	The Angolan court sentenced US and UK mercenaries to death sentences and prison terms in the Luanda Trial. 


[*]June 28, 1977	Supreme Court allows Federal control of Nixon tapes papers 


[*]June 28, 1982	Today (Australian TV program) first went to air 


[*]June 28, 1983	"Bridge section along I-95 in Greenwich, Ct collapsed kills 3" 


[*]June 28, 1983	NASA launches Galaxy-A 


[*]June 28, 1983	"The Mianus River Bridge collapses over the Mianus River in Connecticut, killing 3 drivers in their vehicles." 


[*]June 28, 1985	"Discovery ferried back to Kennedy Space Center via Bergstrom AFB, Tx" 


[*]June 28, 1986	"A Luchar! holds its first congress in Bogot, Colombia." 


[*]June 28, 1986	Kenneth & Nellie Pike challenge Ala Dem runoff win by AG C Graddick 


[*]June 28, 1986	Number one hit on UK music charts - Wham! - The Edge Of Heaven 


[*]June 28, 1988	Mike Tyson sues to break contract with manager Bill Cayton 


[*]June 28, 1988	"The worst confined-space industrial accident in U.S. history occurs at a metal-plating plant in Auburn, Indiana, killing five." 


[*]June 28, 1989	Slobodan Miloevi delivers the Kosovo Polje speech 


[*]June 28, 1990	17th annual Daytime Emmy Awards 


[*]June 28, 1990	Paperback Software International Ltd. found guilty by a U.S. court of copyright violation for copying the appearance and menu system of Lotus 1-2-3 in its competing spreadsheet program. 


[*]June 28, 1991	In Southern California a 5.8 quake killed one person at Arcadia and one person died from a heart attack at Glendale. At least 100 people were injured 


[*]June 28, 1992	"In Big Bear, California a 6.7 quake at 15:05:30 resulted in some people injured, substantial damage and landslides in the Big Bear Lake and Big Bear City areas" 


[*]June 28, 1992	"In Landers, California a 7.6 quake at 11:57:34 killed one person at Yucca Valley, two people died of heart attacks, more than 400 people were injured" 


[*]June 28, 1992	The Constitution of Estonia is signed into law. 


[*]June 28, 1994	"Members of the Aum Shinrikyo cult release sarin gas attack at Matsumoto, Japan, 7 persons killed, 660 injured." 


[*]June 28, 1996	The Constitution of Ukraine is signed into law. 

[*]June 28, 1997	Mike Tyson vs Evander Holyfield II - Tyson is disqualified in the 3rd round for biting a piece from Holyfield's ear. 
(this is my birthdate and year)z


[*]June 28, 2000	Cuban exile Elin Gonzlez returns to Cuba following a Supreme Court order. 


[*]June 28, 2001	U.S. Appeals Court overturns a lower court's order to break up Microsoft in an antitrust case. 


[*]June 28, 2004	"Estonia, Lithuania and Slovenia join the European Exchange Rate Mechanism" 


[*]June 28, 2004	"Sovereign power is handed to the interim government of Iraq by the Coalition Provisional Authority, ending the U.S.-led rule of that nation." 


[*]June 28, 2004	The 17th NATO Summit starts in Istanbul. 


[*]June 28, 2005	A final design for Manhattan's Freedom Tower is formally unveiled. 


June 28, 2005	Canada becomes the third country in the world to legalize same-sex marriage.
*


----------



## Kluuvdar (Nov 25, 2012)

Some pretty cool things happened on January 27th




1943 â€“ World War II: The VIII Bomber Command dispatched ninety-one B-17s and B-24s to attack the U-Boat construction yards at Wilhemshafen, Germany. This was the first American bombing attack on Germany of the war.
1944 â€“ World War II: The 900-day Siege of Leningrad is lifted.
1945 â€“ World War II: The Red Army liberates the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp built by the Nazi Germans on the territory of Poland.
1951 â€“ Nuclear testing at the Nevada Test Site begins with a one-kiloton bomb dropped on Frenchman Flat.
1961 â€“ Soviet submarine _S-80_ sinks with all hands lost.
1967 â€“ Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.
1967 â€“ The United States, United Kingdom, and Soviet Union sign the Outer Space Treaty in Washington, D.C., banning deployment of nuclear weapons in space, and limiting use of the Moon and other celestial bodies to peaceful purposes


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 25, 2012)

October 17th

539 BC â€“ Cyrus the Great marches into the city of Babylon, releasing the Jews from almost 70 years of exile. Cyrus allows the Jews to return to Yehud Medinata and rebuild the Temple in Jerusalem.
456 â€“ Battle of Placentia: Ricimer, supported by Majorian (comes domesticorum), defeats the Roman usurper Avitus near Piacenza (Northern Italy) .
1091 â€“ London Tornado of 1091: A tornado thought to be of strength T8/F4 strikes the heart of London.
1346 â€“ Battle of Neville's Cross: King David II of Scotland is captured by Edward III of England near Durham, and imprisoned in the Tower of London for eleven years.
1448 â€“ Second Battle of Kosovo, where the mainly Hungarian army led by John Hunyadi is defeated by an Ottoman army led by Sultan Murad II.
1456 â€“ The University of Greifswald is established, making it the second oldest university in northern Europe (also for a period the oldest in Sweden, and Prussia)
1604 â€“ Kepler's Star: German astronomer Johannes Kepler observes a supernova in the constellation Ophiuchus.
1610 â€“ French king Louis XIII is crowned in Rheims.
1660 â€“ Nine regicides, the men who signed the death warrant of Charles I, are hanged, drawn and quartered.
1662 â€“ Charles II of England sells Dunkirk to France for 40,000 pounds.
1771 â€“ Premiere in Milan of the opera Ascanio in Alba, composed by Wolfgang Mozart, age 15.
1777 â€“ American Revolutionary War: British General John Burgoyne surrenders his army at Saratoga, New York.
1781 â€“ American Revolutionary War: British General Lord Charles Cornwallis surrenders at the Siege of Yorktown.
1800 â€“ Britain takes control of the Dutch colony of CuraÃ§ao.
1806 â€“ Former leader of the Haitian Revolution, Emperor Jacques I of Haiti is assassinated after an oppressive rule.
1814 â€“ London Beer Flood occurs in London, killing nine.
1860 â€“ First The Open Championship (referred to in North America as the British Open).
1888 â€“ Thomas Edison files a patent for the Optical Phonograph (the first movie).
1905 â€“ The October Manifesto issued by Tsar Nicholas II of Russia
1907 â€“ Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service between Glace Bay, Nova Scotia, Canada and Clifden, Ireland.
1912 â€“ Bulgaria, Greece and Serbia declare war on the Ottoman Empire, joining Montenegro in the First Balkan War.
1917 â€“ First British bombing of Germany in World War I.
1919 â€“ RCA is incorporated as the Radio Corporation of America.
1931 â€“ Al Capone convicted of income tax evasion.
1933 â€“ Albert Einstein flees Nazi Germany and moves to the United States.
1941 â€“ For the first time in World War II, a German submarine attacks an American ship.
1941 â€“ German troops execute the male population of the villages Kerdyllia in Serres, Greece.
1943 â€“ Burma Railway (Burma-Thailand Railway) is completed.
1943 â€“ The Holocaust: Sobibor extermination camp is closed.
1945 â€“ A massive number of people, headed by CGT and Evita, gather in the Plaza de Mayo in Argentina to demand Juan Peron's release. It calls "el dÃ­a de la lealtad peronista" (peronista loyalty day)
1945 â€“ Archbishop Damaskinos of Athens becomes Prime Minister of Greece between the pull-out of the German occupation force in 1944 and the return of King Georgios II to Greece.
1956 â€“ The first commercial nuclear power station is officially opened by Queen Elizabeth II in Sellafield,in Cumbria, England.
1956 â€“ Donald Byrne and Bobby Fischer play a famous chess game called The Game of the Century. Fischer beat Byrne and wins a Brilliancy prize.
1961 â€“ Scores of Algerian protesters (some claim up to 400) are massacred by the Paris police at the instigation of former Nazi collaborator Maurice Papon, then chief of the Prefecture of Police.
1964 â€“ Prime Minister of Australia Robert Menzies opens the artificial Lake Burley Griffin in the middle of the capital Canberra.
1965 â€“ The 1964-1965 New York World's Fair closes after a two year run. More than 51 million people had attended the two-year event.
1966 â€“ A fire at a building in New York City kills 12 firefighters, the fire department's deadliest day until the September 11, 2001 attacks.
1966 â€“ Botswana and Lesotho join the United Nations.
1970 â€“ Montreal, Quebec: Quebec Vice-Premier and Minister of Labour Pierre Laporte murdered by members of the FLQ terrorist group.
1973 â€“ OPEC starts an oil embargo against a number of western countries, considered to have helped Israel in its war against Syria.
1977 â€“ German Autumn: Four days after it is hijacked, Lufthansa Flight 181 lands in Mogadishu, Somalia, where a team of German GSG 9 commandos later rescues all remaining hostages on board.
1979 â€“ Mother Teresa awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.
1979 â€“ The Department of Education Organization Act is signed into law creating the US Department of Education and US Department of Health and Human Services.
1980 â€“ As part of the Holy See â€“ United Kingdom relations a British monarch makes the first state visit to the Vatican
1989 â€“ 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake (7.1 on the Richter scale) hits the San Francisco Bay Area and causes 57 deaths directly (and 6 indirectly).
1994 â€“ Russian journalist Dmitry Kholodov is assassinated while investigating corruption in the armed forces.
1998 â€“ At Jesse, in the Niger Delta, Nigeria, a petroleum pipeline explodes killing about 1200 villagers, some of whom are scavenging gasoline.
2000 â€“ Train crash at Hatfield, north of London, leading to collapse of Railtrack.
2001 â€“ Israeli tourism minister Rehavam Ze'evi became the first Israeli minister to be assassinated in a terrorist attack.
2003 â€“ The pinnacle is fitted on the roof of Taipei 101, a 101-floor skyscraper in Taipei, allowing it to surpass the Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur by 56 metres (184*ft) and become the world's tallest highrise.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 25, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> September 20


What a coincidence. Now I don't have to bother putting my ones down. ^^


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 25, 2012)

My Birthday is February 22nd. i share my birthday with Geroge Washington, o when I first started school I would always get my birthday off...but then the cheap bastards decided to only give "presidents day" off.

I also share a birthday with Steve irwin. Crikey.

As for things that happened? Wiki says:

1371 â€“ Robert II becomes King of Scotland, beginning the Stuart dynasty.
1495 â€“ King Charles VIII of France enters Naples to claim the city's throne.
1632 â€“ Galileo's Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems is published.
1744 â€“ War of the Austrian Succession: The Battle of Toulon begins.
1797 â€“ The Last Invasion of Britain begins near Fishguard, Wales.
1819 â€“ By the Adams-OnÃ­s Treaty, Spain sells Florida to the United States for five million U.S. dollars.
1847 â€“ Mexican-American War: The Battle of Buena Vista â€“ 5,000 American troops defeat 15,000 Mexicans.
1848 â€“ The French Revolution of 1848, which would lead to the establishment of the French Second Republic, begins.
1853 â€“ Washington University in St. Louis is founded as Eliot Seminary in St. Louis, Missouri.
1855 â€“ The Pennsylvania State University is founded in State College, Pennsylvania(as the Farmers' High School of Pennsylvania)
1856 â€“ The Republican Party opens its first national meeting in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
1862 â€“ Jefferson Davis is officially inaugurated for a six-year term as the President of the Confederate States of America in Richmond, Virginia. He was previously inaugurated as a provisional president on February 18, 1861.
1872 â€“ The Prohibition Party holds its first national convention in Columbus, Ohio, nominating James Black as its presidential nominee.
1879 â€“ In Utica, New York, Frank Woolworth opens the first of many of 5 and dime Woolworth stores.
1889 â€“ President Grover Cleveland signs a bill admitting North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana and Washington as U.S. states.
1904 â€“ The United Kingdom sells a meteorological station on the South Orkney Islands to Argentina, the islands are subsequently claimed by the United Kingdom in 1908.
1909 â€“ The sixteen battleships of the Great White Fleet, led by Connecticut, return to the United States after a voyage around the world.
1915 â€“ World War I: Germany institutes unrestricted submarine warfare.
1924 â€“ U.S. President Calvin Coolidge becomes the first President to deliver a radio broadcast from the White House.
1942 â€“ World War II: President Franklin D. Roosevelt orders General Douglas MacArthur out of the Philippines as the Japanese victory becomes inevitable.
1943 â€“ World War II: Members of White Rose are executed in Nazi Germany.
1944 â€“ World War II: American aircraft mistakenly bomb the Dutch towns of Nijmegen, Arnhem, Enschede and Deventer, resulting in 800 dead in Nijmegen alone.
1948 â€“ Communist revolution in Czechoslovakia.
1957 â€“ Ngo Dinh Diem of South Vietnam survives a communist shooting assassination attempt in Ban Me Thuot.
1958 â€“ Egypt and Syria join to form the United Arab Republic.
1959 â€“ Lee Petty wins the first Daytona 500.
1972 â€“ The Official Irish Republican Army detonates a car bomb at Aldershot barracks, killing seven and injuring nineteen others.
1973 â€“ Cold War: Following President Richard Nixon's visit to the People's Republic of China, the two countries agree to establish liaison offices.
1974 â€“ The Organisation of the Islamic Conference summit begins in Lahore, Pakistan. Thirty-seven countries attend and twenty-two heads of state and government participate. It also recognizes Bangladesh.
1974 â€“ Samuel Byck tries and fails to assassinate U.S. President Richard Nixon.
1979 â€“ Independence of Saint Lucia from the United Kingdom.
1980 â€“ Miracle on Ice: In Lake Placid, New York, the United States hockey team defeats the Soviet Union hockey team 4-3.
1983 â€“ The notorious Broadway flop Moose Murders opens and closes on the same night at the Eugene O'Neill Theatre.
1986 â€“ Start of the People Power Revolution in the Philippines.
1994 â€“ Aldrich Ames and his wife are charged by the United States Department of Justice with spying for the Soviet Union.
1995 â€“ The Corona reconnaissance satellite program, in existence from 1959 to 1972, is declassified.
1997 â€“ In Roslin, Scotland, scientists announce that an adult sheep named Dolly has been successfully cloned.
2002 â€“ Angolan political and rebel leader Jonas Savimbi is killed in a military ambush.
2006 â€“ At least six men stage Britain's biggest robbery, stealing Â£53m (about $92.5 million or â‚¬78 million) from a Securitas depot in Tonbridge, Kent.
2011 â€“ An earthquake measuring 6.3 in magnitude strikes Christchurch, New Zealand, killing 185 people.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2012)

The last time i check on any history on my birthday it said I share the same birthday with J.F.K. o.o


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Nov 25, 2012)

January, 27th 1984...



447 â€“ The Walls of Constantinople are severely damaged by an earthquake, destroying large parts of the wall, including 57 towers.
661 â€“ The Rashidun Caliphate ends with death of Ali.
1142 â€“ Execution, believed wrongful, of noted Song Dynasty General Yue Fei.
1186 â€“ Henry VI, the son and heir of the Holy Roman Emperor Frederick I, marries Constance of Sicily.
1343 â€“ Pope Clement VI issues the Bull _Unigenitus_.
1593 â€“ The Vatican opens seven year trial of scholar Giordano Bruno.
1606 â€“ Gunpowder Plot: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.
1695 â€“ Mustafa II becomes the Ottoman sultan in Istanbul on the death of Ahmed II. Mustafa rules until his abdication in 1703.
1776 â€“ American Revolutionary War: Henry Knox's "noble train of artillery" arrives in Cambridge, Massachusetts.
1785 â€“ The University of Georgia is founded, the first public university in the United States.
1825 â€“ The U.S. Congress approves Indian Territory (in what is present-day Oklahoma), clearing the way for forced relocation of the Eastern Indians on the "Trail of Tears".
1868 â€“ Boshin War: The Battle of Toba-Fushimi between forces of the Tokugawa shogunate and pro-Imperial factions begins, which will end in defeat for the shogunate, and is a pivotal point in the Meiji Restoration.
1870 â€“ The Kappa Alpha Theta fraternity is founded at DePauw University.
1888 â€“ The National Geographic Society is founded in Washington, D.C..
1909 â€“ The Young Left is founded in Norway.
1927 â€“ Ibn Saud takes the title of King of Nejd.
1939 â€“ First flight of the Lockheed P-38 Lightning.
1943 â€“ World War II: The VIII Bomber Command dispatched ninety-one B-17s and B-24s to attack the U-Boat construction yards at Wilhemshafen, Germany. This was the first American bombing attack on Germany of the war.
1944 â€“ World War II: The 900-day Siege of Leningrad is lifted.
1945 â€“ World War II: The Red Army liberates the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp built by the Nazi Germans on the territory of Poland.
1951 â€“ Nuclear testing at the Nevada Test Site begins with a one-kiloton bomb dropped on Frenchman Flat.
1961 â€“ Soviet submarine _S-80_ sinks with all hands lost.
1967 â€“ Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.
1967 â€“ The United States, United Kingdom, and Soviet Union sign the Outer Space Treaty in Washington, D.C., banning deployment of nuclear weapons in space, and limiting use of the Moon and other celestial bodies to peaceful purposes.
1973 â€“ The Paris Peace Accords officially end the Vietnam War. Colonel William Nolde is killed in action becoming the conflict's last recorded American combat casualty.
1974 â€“ The Brisbane River breaches its banks causing the largest flood to affect the city of Brisbane in the 20th century.
1980 â€“ Through cooperation between the U.S. and Canadian governments, six American diplomats secretly escape hostilities in Iran in the culmination of the Canadian caper.
1983 â€“ The pilot shaft of the Seikan Tunnel, the world's longest sub-aqueous tunnel (53.85 km) between the Japanese islands of HonshÅ« and HokkaidÅ, breaks through.
1984 â€“ Pop singer Michael Jackson suffers second degree burns to his scalp during the filming of a Pepsi commercial in the Shrine Auditorium.
1993 â€“ American-born sumo wrestler Akebono TarÅ becomes the first foreigner to be promoted to the sport's highest rank of _yokozuna_.
1996 â€“ In a military coup Colonel Ibrahim BarÃ© MaÃ¯nassara deposes the first democratically elected president of Niger, Mahamane Ousmane.
1996 â€“ Germany first observes International Holocaust Remembrance Day.
2002 â€“ An explosion at a military storage facility in Lagos, Nigeria, kills at least 1,100 people and displaces over 20,000 others.
2003 â€“ The first selections for the National Recording Registry are announced by the Library of Congress.
2006 â€“ Western Union discontinues its Telegram and Commercial Messaging services.
2010 â€“ The 2009 Honduran constitutional crisis ends when Porfirio Lobo Sosa becomes the new President of Honduras.


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 25, 2012)

January 12th



1908 â€“ A long-distance radio message is sent from the Eiffel Tower for the first time.
1915 â€“ The Rocky Mountain National Park is formed by an act of U.S. Congress.
1932 â€“ Hattie Caraway becomes the first woman elected to the United States Senate.
1962 â€“ Vietnam War: Operation Chopper, the first American combat mission in the war, takes place.
1991 â€“ Gulf War: An act of the U.S. Congress authorizes the use of military force to drive Iraq out of Kuwait.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2012)

Sputnik.
Space ship one wins the x prize.
Kent state massacre.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm, nothing really interesting happened on my birthday.  Lots of little things, but none worth mentioning.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2012)

There are actually a couple of things related to my birthday that are a part of my nation's history, some unrelated, some important, some not, and most don't have anything to do with me.
The date is September 15th.

1616 â€“ The first non-aristocratic, free public school in Europe is opened in Frascati, Italy.
1916 â€“ WWI: Tanks are used for the first time in battle, at the Battle of the Somme.
1935 â€“ The Nuremberg Laws deprive German Jews of citizenship.
1935 â€“ Nazi Germany adopts a new national flag with the swastika.
1983 â€“ Israeli premier Menachem Begin resigns.

Other things such as the birth of Marco Polo and the international day of democracy also occur on the same date.

All these little bits of information don't really have any meaning for me, but perhaps I'll appear on the same page, some day.


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

30th september.


1994 â€“ Aldwych tube station (originally Strand Station) of the London Underground closes after eighty-eight years of service.
1994 â€“ Ongar railway station, the furthest London Underground from Central London, closes.
1999 â€“ Japan's second worst nuclear accident at a uranium reprocessing facility in TÅkai-mura, northeast of Tokyo.
2004 â€“ The first images of a live giant squid in its natural habitat are taken 600 miles south of Tokyo.
2004 â€“ The AIM-54 Phoenix, the primary missile for the F-14 Tomcat, is retired from service. Almost two years later, the Tomcat is retired.
2005 â€“ The controversial drawings of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten.
2009 â€“ The 2009 Sumatra earthquakes occur, killing over 1,115 people.
Blasphemy Day
International Translation Day
Independence Day In Botswana


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2012)

Tienanmen Square happened on my birthday, but that's not happy at all. I much prefer the KILLDOZER!!!!!

I'd include a video, but fuck yt tags. Find it yourself.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 29, 2012)

13th of July

(from Wikipedia)



1174 â€“ William I of Scotland, a key rebel in the Revolt of 1173â€“1174, is captured at Alnwick by forces loyal to Henry II of England.
1249 â€“ Coronation of Alexander III as King of Scots.
1260 â€“ The Livonian Order suffers its greatest defeat in the 13th century in the Battle of Durbe against the Grand Duchy of Lithuania
1490 â€“ John of Kastav finishes a cycle of frescoes in the Holy Trinity Church in Hrastovlje (now southwestern Slovenia).
1558 â€“ Battle of Gravelines: in France, Spanish forces led by Count Lamoral of Egmont defeat the French forces of Marshal Paul de Thermes atGravelines.
1573 â€“ Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1643 â€“ English Civil War: Battle of Roundway Down â€“ In England, Henry Wilmot, 1st Earl of Rochester, commanding the Royalist forces, heavily defeats the Parliamentarian forces led by Sir William Waller.
1787 â€“ The Continental Congress enacts the Northwest Ordinance establishing governing rules for the Northwest Territory. It also establishes procedures for the admission of new states and limits the expansion of slavery.
1793 â€“ Journalist and French revolutionary Jean-Paul Marat is assassinated in his bathtub by Charlotte Corday, a member of the opposing political faction.
1794 â€“ The Battle of the Vosges is fought between French forces and those of Prussia and Austria.
1814 â€“ The Carabinieri, the national gendarmerie of Italy, is established.
1830 â€“ The General Assembly's Institution, now the Scottish Church College, one of the pioneering institutions that ushered the Bengal Renaissance, is founded byAlexander Duff and Raja Ram Mohan Roy, in Calcutta, India.
1854 â€“ In the Battle of Guaymas, Mexico, General JosÃ© MarÃ­a YÃ¡Ã±ez stops the French invasion led by Count Gaston de Raousset-Boulbon.
1863 â€“ New York City draft riots: in New York, New York, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.
1878 â€“ Treaty of Berlin: the European powers redraw the map of the Balkans. Serbia, Montenegro and Romania become completely independent of the Ottoman Empire.
1905 â€“ The verdict in the six-month long Smarthavicharam trial of Kuriyedath Thathri is pronounced, leading to the excommunication of 65 men of various castes.
1919 â€“ The British airship R34 lands in Norfolk, England, completing the first airship return journey across the Atlantic in 182 hours of flight.
1923 â€“ The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles, California. It originally reads "Hollywood_land_ " but the four last letters are dropped after renovation in 1949.
1941 â€“ World War II: Montenegrins begin a popular uprising against the Axis powers (_Trinaestojulski ustanak_), the first in Axis-controlled countries.
1962 â€“ In an unprecedented action, British Prime Minister Harold Macmillan dismisses seven members of his Cabinet, marking the effective end of the National Liberals as a distinct force within British politics.
1973 â€“ Alexander Butterfield reveals the existence of the "Nixon tapes" to the special Senate committee investigating the Watergate break in.
1977 â€“ Somalia declares war on Ethiopia, starting the Ethiopian-Somali War.
1977 â€“ New York, New York, amidst a period of financial and social turmoil experiences an electrical blackout lasting nearly 24 hours that leads to widespread fires and looting.
1985 â€“ The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London, England, United Kingdom and Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, as well as other venues such as Sydney, Australiaand Moscow, Russia, Soviet Union.
1985 â€“ Vice President George Bush becomes the Acting President for the day when President Ronald Reagan undergoes surgery to remove polyps from his colon.
1990 â€“ An earthquake with its epicenter in Afghanistan results in the greatest number of fatalities in a mountaineering accident in High Asian mountains when an avalanchekills 43 climbers in Camp I on Pik Lenina (Lenin Peak).
2003 â€“ French DGSE personnel abort an operation to rescue Ãngrid Betancourt from FARC rebels in Colombia, causing a political scandal when details are leaked to the press.
2011 â€“ Mumbai is rocked by three bomb blasts during the evening rush hour, killing 26 and injuring 130.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 29, 2012)

Same day as western Jeebus!
Can you beat that?


----------



## Saellyn (Nov 30, 2012)

January 19th

Events

379 â€“ Emperor Gratian elevates Flavius Theodosius at Sirmium to Augustus, and gives him power over all the eastern provinces of the Roman Empire.
1419 â€“ Hundred Years' War: Rouen surrenders to Henry V of England, completing his reconquest of Normandy.
1511 â€“ Mirandola surrenders to the French.
1520 â€“ Sten Sture the Younger, the Regent of Sweden, is mortally wounded at the Battle of Bogesund.
1607 â€“ San Agustin Church in Manila is officially completed; it is the oldest church still standing in the Philippines.
1661 â€“ Thomas Venner is hanged, drawn and quartered in London.
1764 â€“ John Wilkes is expelled from the British House of Commons for seditious libel.
1788 â€“ The second group of ships of the First Fleet arrives at Botany Bay.
1795 â€“ The Batavian Republic is proclaimed in the Netherlands bringing to an end the Republic of the Seven United Netherlands.
1806 â€“ The United Kingdom occupies the Cape of Good Hope.
1812 â€“ Peninsular War: After a ten day siege, Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, orders British soldiers of the Light and third divisions to storm Ciudad Rodrigo.
1817 â€“ An army of 5,423 soldiers, led by General JosÃ© de San MartÃ­n, crosses the Andes from Argentina to liberate Chile and then Peru.
1829 â€“ Johann Wolfgang von Goethe's Faust Part 1 receives its premiere performance.
1839 â€“ The British East India Company captures Aden.
1840 â€“ Captain Charles Wilkes circumnavigates Antarctica, claiming what became known as Wilkes Land for the United States.
1853 â€“ Giuseppe Verdi's opera Il Trovatore receives its premiere performance in Rome.
1861 â€“ American Civil War: Georgia joins South Carolina, Florida, Mississippi, and Alabama in seceding from the United States.
1862 â€“ American Civil War: Battle of Mill Springs â€“ The Confederacy suffers its first significant defeat in the conflict.
1871 â€“ Franco-Prussian War: In the Siege of Paris, Prussia wins the Battle of St. Quentin. Meanwhile, the French attempt to break the siege in the Battle of Buzenval will end unsuccessfully the following day.
1883 â€“ The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey.
1893 â€“ Henrik Ibsen's play The Master Builder receives its premiere performance in Berlin.
1899 â€“ Anglo-Egyptian Sudan is formed.
1915 â€“ Georges Claude patents the neon discharge tube for use in advertising.
1915 â€“ World War I: German zeppelins bomb the towns of Great Yarmouth and King's Lynn in the United Kingdom killing more than 20, in the first major aerial bombardment of a civilian target.
1917 â€“ Silvertown explosion: 73 are killed and 400 injured in an explosion in a munitions plant in London.
1920 â€“ The United States Senate votes against joining the League of Nations.
1935 â€“ Coopers Inc. sells the world's first briefs.
1937 â€“ Howard Hughes sets a new air record by flying from Los Angeles, California to New York City in 7 hours, 28 minutes, 25 seconds.
1942 â€“ World War II: Japanese forces invade Burma
1945 â€“ World War II: Soviet forces liberate the ÅÃ³dÅº ghetto. Out more than 200,000 inhabitants in 1940, less than 900 had survived the Nazi occupation.
1946 â€“ General Douglas MacArthur establishes the International Military Tribunal for the Far East in Tokyo to try Japanese war criminals.
1949 â€“ Cuba recognizes Israel.
1953 â€“ 71.7% of all television sets in the United States are tuned in to I Love Lucy to watch Lucy give birth.
1960 â€“ Japan and the United States sign the US-Japan Mutual Security Treaty
1969 â€“ Student Jan Palach dies after setting himself on fire 3 days earlier in Prague's Wenceslas Square to protest the invasion of Czechoslovakia by the Soviet Union in 1968. His funeral turned into another major protest.
1975 â€“ An earthquake strikes Himachal Pradesh, India
1977 â€“ President Gerald Ford pardons Iva Toguri D'Aquino (a.k.a. "Tokyo Rose").
1977 â€“ Snow falls in Miami, Florida. This is the only time in the history of the city that snow has fallen. It also fell in the Bahamas.
1978 â€“ The last Volkswagen Beetle made in Germany leaves VW's plant in Emden. Beetle production in Latin America continues until 2003.
1981 â€“ Iran Hostage Crisis: United States and Iranian officials sign an agreement to release 52 American hostages after 14 months of captivity.
1983 â€“ Nazi war criminal Klaus Barbie is arrested in Bolivia.
1983 â€“ The Apple Lisa, the first commercial personal computer from Apple Inc. to have a graphical user interface and a computer mouse, is announced.
1986 â€“ The first IBM PC computer virus is released into the wild. A boot sector virus dubbed (c)Brain, it was created by the Farooq Alvi Brothers in Lahore, Pakistan, reportedly to deter piracy of the software they had written.
1991 â€“ Gulf War: Iraq fires a second Scud missile into Israel, causing 15 injuries.
1993 â€“ Czech Republic and Slovakia join the United Nations.
1995 â€“ After being struck by lightening the crew are forced to ditch Bristow Flight 56C. All 18 aboard are later rescued.
1996 â€“ The barge North Cape oil spill occurs as an engine fire forces the tugboat Scandia ashore on Moonstone Beach in South Kingstown, Rhode Island.
1997 â€“ Yasser Arafat returns to Hebron after more than 30 years and joins celebrations over the handover of the last Israeli-controlled West Bank city.
1999 â€“ British Aerospace agrees to acquire the defence subsidiary of the General Electric Company plc, forming BAE Systems in November 1999.
2006 â€“ A Slovak Air Force Antonov An-24 crashes in Hungary.
2006 â€“ The New Horizons probe is launched by NASA on the first mission to Pluto.
2007 â€“ Turkish Journalist Hrant Dink is assassinated in front of his newspaper's office by 17 year old Turkish ultra-nationalist OgÃ¼n Samast.



Things that I find amusing:

1661 â€“ Thomas Venner is hanged, drawn and quartered in London.
1935 â€“ Coopers Inc. sells the world's first briefs.
1953 â€“ 71.7% of all television sets in the United States are tuned in to I Love Lucy to watch Lucy give birth.
1977 â€“ Snow falls in Miami, Florida. This is the only time in the history of the city that snow has fallen. It also fell in the Bahamas.
1986 â€“ The first IBM PC computer virus is released into the wild. A boot sector virus dubbed (c)Brain, it was created by the Farooq Alvi Brothers in Lahore, Pakistan, reportedly to deter piracy of the software they had written.


There were also some interesting births on my birthday too, such as Edgar Allan Poe, Dolly Parton (loooooooool), and Paula Deen


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking at Wiki, filtering out the ones I think are most interesting...

April 7



1767 â€“ End of Burmeseâ€“Siamese War (1765â€“1767)
1788 â€“ American Pioneers to the Northwest Territory arrive at the confluence of the Ohio and Muskingum rivers, establishing Marietta, Ohio, as the first permanent American settlement of the new United States in the Northwest Territory, and opening the westward expansion of the new country.
1827 â€“ John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.
1829 â€“ Joseph Smith, Jr., founder of the Latter Day Saint movement, commences translation of the Book of Mormon, with Oliver Cowdery as his scribe.
1862 â€“ American Civil War: Battle of Shiloh ends â€“ the Union Army under General Ulysses S. Grant defeats the Confederates near Shiloh, Tennessee.
1868 â€“ Thomas D'Arcy McGee, one of the Canadian Fathers of Confederation is assassinated by the Irish, in one of the few Canadian political assassinations, and the only one of a federal politician.
1906 â€“ Mount Vesuvius erupts and devastates Naples.
1906 â€“ The Algeciras Conference gives France and Spain control over Morocco.


1927 â€“ First distance public television broadcast (from Washington, D.C., to New York City, displaying the image of Commerce Secretary Herbert Hoover).
1940 â€“ Booker T. Washington becomes the first African American to be depicted on a United States postage stamp.
1946 â€“ Syria's independence from France is officially recognised.
1948 â€“ The World Health Organization is established by the United Nations.
1969 â€“ The Internet's symbolic birth date: publication of RFC 1.
1977 â€“ German Federal prosecutor Siegfried Buback and his driver are shot by two Red Army Faction members while waiting at a red light.
1978 â€“ Development of the neutron bomb is canceled by President Jimmy Carter.
2001 â€“ Mars Odyssey is launched.
2003 â€“ U.S. troops capture Baghdad; Saddam Hussein's regime falls two days later.

I also share a birthday with Jackie Chan.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jack Thomson got banned from practicing law in his home state on my 15th birthday (epic win for gamers everywhere!). He also had to pay some heavy fines.

Also, I was born 9 months to the day after Christmas, so ...yeah


----------



## Plantar (Dec 1, 2012)

1993	Pearl Jam lead singer Eddie Vedder arrested for public drunkiness
1993	WWF boss Vince McMahon charged with steroid distribution
1957	Tunisia refuses Russian weapons
1956	Morocco gains independence
1928	Walt Disney's Mickey Mouse debuts in New York in "Steamboat Willie"
1920	Apollo Theater (Academy, Bryant) opens at 221 W 42nd St. New York City


Also my birthday was the release date of the Wii-U and GameCube. o:


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 2, 2012)

I share my birthday (sept 19) with Adam West and Jeremy Irons. The first battle of Saratoga occurred, Giles Corey was pressed to death in Salem, the US tested its first underground nuke, and James Garfield was assassinated. It's also International Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 2, 2012)

Let's see. March 10th. Boring history stuff.
Share a birthday with Olivia Wilde, Jon Hamm, and
Chuck Norris
/thread


----------

